# Phoenix Kustoms Bike Club



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Local area street bike club cruising in South Phoenix. While we are mostly kustom bikes that ride around. We do have a couple show pieces in the works.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

bikes look good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Way to rep PHX... Keep building and hopefully more bike shops will carry more stuff for us again!!


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

your bie are tight keep up the good work :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you guys

we were out riding this evening also on central.


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 30 2009, 08:35 AM~14925645
> *Local area street bike club cruising in South Phoenix.  While we are mostly kustom bikes that ride around.  But we do have a couple show pieces in the works.
> 
> 
> ...


cool pics dogg keep up the good work


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I fully support this club :thumbsup: If you guys ever throw a show n shine, toy drive, all bike show, picnic, whatever let me know. I'll be down for that.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you Tony much appreciated


Now if only i can get some of the other members to log in.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 31 2009, 01:09 AM~14932687
> *I fully support this club :thumbsup:  If you guys ever throw a show n shine, toy drive, all bike show, picnic, whatever let me know.  I'll be down for that.
> *



Im with Tony on this one. Just let us know ahead of time.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassup bro.. you should post up sum progress pics of the show bikes that you guys are working on man.. I love the build up photos..


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 30 2009, 08:35 AM~14925645
> *Local area street bike club cruising in South Phoenix.  While we are mostly kustom bikes that ride around.  We do have a couple show pieces in the works.
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Sep 2 2009, 07:54 PM~14958759
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whatup Phoenix Prime :wave: I remember seeing your members back in the day at the Miranda's Cruizing Customs show in 2000 at the fairgrounds.


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 2 2009, 09:58 AM~14958798
> *Whatup Phoenix Prime :wave:  I remember  seeing your members back in the day at the Miranda's Cruizing Customs show in 2000 at the fairgrounds.
> *


WHATS UP TONY O.. HOW YOU DOING HOMIE?...YA I REMEMBER THEM DAYS.. GOOD TIMES!!!:: WE STILL HAVE A FEW BIKES IN THE CLUB... GOOD TO SEE PEOPLE LIKE THESE FOLKS STILL PUTTING THERE LUV IN TO THE GAME.... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK... WE ARE FROM THE SOUTH SO HIT US UP IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING GOING ON OR YOU NEEDS ANYTHANG :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I lived south of baseline and went to South Mountain H.S. and all I used to see over there was the Phoenix Prime CC members flossing cruzing up and down central.. Good to see you guys are still going strong bro


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 2 2009, 12:16 PM~14960130
> *I lived south of baseline and went to South Mountain H.S. and all I used to see over there was the Phoenix Prime CC members flossing cruzing up and down central.. Good to see you guys are still going strong bro
> *


THANKS HOMIE...1979-2009... CELEBRATING 30 YEARS ....99.7% OF US STILL STAY IN ON THE SS. GOT TO TRY AND REPRESENT NOT ONLY FOR SS, BUT FOR THE WHOLE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Now that's what im talkin about! We need some more groups like ya'll cruising around. I like that bat mobile looking bike in the third pic. I like how the whole frame sits low.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Sup man so is Phx Kustoms just a bike club or do you guys do cars too bro??


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

being how i'm the only one on layitlow reppin. i can post some of my builds

the bat bike i just got for myself today. so i'll post some more of that frame.

i had the trike with the air setup on it and after cruising on sunday on central i snapped the frame in half. so i traded the setup for the bat frame.


Mainly just a bike club most of the members are just kids ranging from 8 to 19. ( not a lot of drivers) there is about four of us that are 30 plus.


this weekend i will get some progress pics of some of the other builds. Are thing is riding around at the cruise spots and keeppin the lowrider bike scene alive on the streets not jus the show. for us legal riders (over 21 with lights) go to mill on sat nights and do a little bar hoppin. jus want to get out there on the streets like when i was a kid and had no car. I may have grown up on the west side going to build a bike everyday. but the south is alive with lowriders. I have been doing lowrider cruisers for the elder wino's and crakheads too. Bike are just plain fun to ride and show off. give me a few i'll be back with some pics of the black frame. any ideas on a new theme.

added the pics

















my show bike mock up


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey I got a couple of cool themes for that black bike bro.. shoot me a pm and i'll tell ya what I think


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 3 2009, 05:55 AM~14964570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good bro let me know when you're ready for some custom parts


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I got you Tony drawings are in the works

I'm getting at the club for the plaques, has i collect I'll place orders


couple builds from yesterday, extra parts , bratz frame and real gt frame


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 6 2009, 10:41 PM~15000733
> *I got you Tony drawings are in the works
> 
> I'm getting at the club for the plaques, has i collect I'll place orders
> ...


nice gt dogg had one when i was a kid


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

:biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

saw one of the bikes today on central and baseline... looking good..


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Busy week assembling bikes for this weekends show

TTMFT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Phoenix Kustoms is all set up at the Phoenix Convention Center. we have 8 entries and at least 12 bike riding around outside.

come check us out!!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

post some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

It was good talking w you guys at the show.. real down to earth club.. keep your cool attitudes and I see this club making some noise. Your bikes look good! Talk to you guys soon!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 2 2009, 08:55 PM~14964570
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn this thing looks like the batmobile :biggrin: 

I like it man!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF+Sep 26 2009, 11:55 AM~15193116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, glad you got to meet Vic. I'll be around this evening. went earlier this morning for pics


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF+Sep 26 2009, 11:55 AM~15193116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, glad you got to meet Vic. I'll be around this evening. went earlier this morning for pics


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Has a club we took

2nd in 20" Full
1st & 2nd in 20" Mild
3rd in 26" Stock


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CONGRATS ON DA WINS AND A GREAT WAY 2 REPRESENT PHOENIX.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrates bro.. yall showed strong at the show! 

TTT


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

N :biggrin: OW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT TTMFT



> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 27 2009, 11:58 PM~15204522
> *Has a club we took
> 
> 2nd in 20" Full
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

The club will be out at another show tomorrow.

Don't have the info but it is at 15th ave and Southern at the church.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Hopefully it doesnt rain !!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

U GUYS GOT SOME PRETTY SICK BIKES!!!!KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking good homies!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Has a club we took 


1st and 2nd in 20" custom
1st and 2nd in 26"


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Good job homies bikes were looking clean and it was nice talking shop w you guys...


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu351/s...602/day2049.jpg


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Oct 8 2009, 02:22 AM~15299710
> *http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu351/s...602/day2049.jpg
> *


real nice pic !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: & SHICK :yes: :yes:


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu351/s...602/day2049.jpg


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu351/s...602/day2049.jpg


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu351/s...602/day2049.jpg


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

ahahah is that a judge trying to judge in the background


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

yep thats how that bike won...lol ... shit i would have given it big display points too


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

sup homies... yall gonna show that 18th silent breeze show?? its in the hood still !


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

we will be at silent breeze's show


This saturday is Tour De Fat we will be out there with everyone.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

you guys have some bad ass bikes.i had one of my bikes in the Arizona super show and i had a chance to talk to a few of your members at the show you guys are tite as hell and really down to earth.you guys had a buitiful display.you guys did a bad ass job.its easy to see the hard work and dedication you put in your bikes.looking forward to seeing more of your work at another show.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Cool homies... We gotta talk to Bob and get that show rolling man... Hit up Tony O too to c if hes down.. Theres alot of AZ clubs popping up so I think its a good time to throw a show!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

UCE PHOENIX AND TECHNIQUES WE HAVIN A SHOW ON DEC 12 AT LOWBOYS MOTORSPORTS IN MESA :biggrin: BRING BIKES


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2009, 06:46 PM~15315274
> *UCE PHOENIX AND TECHNIQUES WE HAVIN A SHOW ON DEC 12 AT LOWBOYS MOTORSPORTS IN MESA :biggrin: BRING BIKES
> *


 Kinda close to Joe but we will be there.


Tour De Fat was awesome here are jus a couple pics the guys want me to post.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking good guys... cya next showing


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Sunday Silent Breeze car show 35th ave and southern Ace parking lot

The club will be there


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Has a club we took 3rd in trike

sorry no pics it was a quick show for me


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

keep racking up those trophies as a club bro... once again you guys had the most bikes as a club!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 14 2009, 03:25 AM~15346519
> *Sunday  Silent Breeze car show    35th ave and southern    Ace parking lot
> 
> The club will be there
> *


whatup bro. It was nice seeing you guys out there yesterday. It was a good show for all. Congrats on your wins.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 19 2009, 07:10 AM~15399436
> *whatup bro.  It was nice seeing you guys out there yesterday.  It was a good show for all. Congrats on your wins.
> *



Glad you guys came out and showed the club members what competition is really like. some of the guys already tore down there show bikes, back to the drawing board. looks like i will sale more bearings and cups at my shop then china parts.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassup man!... thx for helping me w my new project man... Bobs lock and cycle is the O.G. shop for South Phx!

Hey you should tell your guys bout the Halloween Golfland show.. Its on Sat 10 til 5 should be fun..


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

this clubs got some wiced pedlescrappers. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish more of you guys came out but maybe next show homies!

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

The bikes will be out at the Thanksgiving parade in south phoenix this sat morning.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lilwill1999_@Nov 5 2009, 09:48 AM~15567418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where is Rodeo park :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 6 2009, 05:39 AM~15576317
> *Where is Rodeo park :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNuPJjA6o0g
SORRY TRIED TO EMBED BUT NO LUCK SO HERES THE LINK TO THE PARADE.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

pretty cool homies!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TTMFT FOR PHOENIX AZ. Y'ALL GONNA BE AT 15TH AVE AND SOUTHERN THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

at the church? whats goin on


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 11 2009, 09:25 PM~15639401
> *TTMFT FOR PHOENIX AZ. Y'ALL GONNA BE AT 15TH AVE AND SOUTHERN THIS WEEKEND?
> *


  whats going on there... and why wasnt i invited???? :angry:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Some club is hosting a turkey drive bro


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 5 2009, 07:39 PM~15576317
> *Where is Rodeo park :dunno:
> *


it is in tucson az on irvington and 6 ave


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

:420: fuck a turkey !!


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

:loco:


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

working on some new shit !!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

wassup yall!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

workin on new projects, and reviving old ones

cleaning shop this morning if your in the tempe area


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy thanksgiving PHOENIX KUSTOMS


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## red fury 2 (Dec 2, 2009)

what up joey its tony imback congrats onthe club man keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red fury 2_@Dec 3 2009, 05:52 AM~15856452
> *what up joey its tony imback congrats onthe club man keep it up :biggrin:
> *



whats up, where you been? new chit going on here. give me a call i'll show you


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## red fury 2 (Dec 2, 2009)

pm me your number and ill hit you up i have some alot of new stuff now too


----------



## red fury 2 (Dec 2, 2009)

nevermind didnt check my inbox


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

i didnt see any of your bikes at the show in mesa today.are you guys gana be at the lrm show in march?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

we should have a couple show bike ready by march. maybe i can post pics of the mock ups

but we have been riding this evening around tempe lake


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

orale sounds good.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

one i mocked up for a member today. i'm trying to get the frame off him for my 16 " build. we will see how it goes :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's up Phoenix Kustoms


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

whats up man just maintaining club issues got a few members here going over club entries


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 13 2009, 07:07 PM~15970992
> *one i mocked up for a member today.    i'm trying to get the frame off him for my 16 " build.  we will see how it goes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that frame looks mean. :biggrin:


----------



## red fury 2 (Dec 2, 2009)

what up joey you do frames too or what man give me a call lets talk :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

wasssup homies!!!!.... it was a cool show on sat i even had to bring out the pitbull...lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassup this is how chucky lookd right before taking it to Johnny at Krazy Kutting! Wait til March bro....


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 14 2009, 04:17 PM~15979798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love that bike bro i dont see how it can get any titer than it already is.cant wait to see it in march.it should be a great show.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

damn that chucky is awesome i did get the 16 frame posted above and another molded frame


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Dec 14 2009, 04:44 PM~15980008
> *i love that bike bro i dont see how it can get any titer than it already is.cant wait to see it in march.it should be a great show.
> *


 Thanks bro I appreciate the compliment.. but alot of peeps been telling me when I was at the shows that I need to get rid of the chinas and do some engraving.. So I took that advice plus wanted to add some of my ideals..


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 14 2009, 05:55 PM~15980708
> *Thanks bro I appreciate the compliment.. but alot of peeps been telling me when I was at the shows that I need to get rid of the chinas and do some engraving.. So I took that advice plus wanted to add some of my ideals..
> *


orale sounds good.im shure it will look bad ass when its done bro.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

needs a lot of work. prolly going to take the lights off









just for fun


----------



## red fury 2 (Dec 2, 2009)

what up


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 14 2009, 04:01 PM~15979677
> *wasssup homies!!!!.... it was a cool show on sat i even had to bring out the pitbull...lol
> *


Yeah who won in the bike class? was there one?

















:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

just cause!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah there was a winner in the bike class it went to I think that blue bike.. It's hard at small shows cuz they put all the classes together, I think he was a street class i would be a semi but that bike was clean and he took it.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> needs a lot of work. prolly going to take the lights off
> 
> 
> 
> I like the lights on it its different... maybe add fins to the sides or something like that


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 15 2009, 03:07 PM~15990286
> *Yeah who won in the bike class? was there one?
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting up the dog pic Jay!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassup Phoenix Kustoms, hey Joey I was really thinking about what you and I talked about and expanding the hop ideal to a full show w bikes.. You think you guys can get behind this if I can pull this off??


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

HEY WAZZ UP??? WHAT'S GUD??? NICE BIKES LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!!JUST SHOWING SOME LOVE N RESPECT TO UR PAGE......O MERRY CHRISTMAS N HAPPY NEW YEARS TO U N 2 UR FAMILYS N FRIENDS....I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEW YEAR N NEW BEGINNINGS.....HEY CHECK OUT MY PAGE GET SOME NEW PIC N NEW BIKES PIC TOO!!!!!!!!!!FROM UR FRIENDS LOWRIDER CONNECTION C.C N BIKE CLUB FROM NAPLES FL MUCH LOV N RESPECT 2 ALL OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> > needs a lot of work. prolly going to take the lights off
> > I like the lights on it its different... maybe add fins to the sides or something like that
> 
> 
> im liking the frame idea. its gonna like sick when its done.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS JOEY


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu351/s...2/th_new304.jpg


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

One day, I will get this shit right !


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Dec 27 2009, 09:06 PM~16105900
> *
> *


i had the same problem when i started trying to post pics for the first time :biggrin: .youl figure it out bro.i use tiny pic to upload to me thats easier.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

To much


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

wasup fellas!!!!...


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 28 2009, 06:21 PM~16114261
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Joey did you say you know those guys at south plaza?? I want to throw this show but landlord here seems to be bias.. he was cool with carshow thinking it was hotrods, but when he found out lowriders he said he has to think about it.. 

I know he's just stalling so I cant meet my desired date, so if you can help over there let me know


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I will try to get over there today during work.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Jan 1 2010, 09:47 PM~16157754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NICE. WHO DID THE STRIPING?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

alex and i got in the zone one nite recently


now thinkin of airbrushin fades with some of the lines


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help Joey


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

U GUYS GOING TO THE SHOW AND SHINE ON THE 30TH


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassup!!!.. Looks like I missed alot since I've been gone :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

q-vo,soy lil snapper...
reppin THEE-ARTISTICS BC SFV...
ey yew vatos got sum clean ranflas, keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Jan 5 2010, 12:22 PM~16191107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie. i would like to post the other members bikes, but everybody has already seen the F&R stocks ridingaround


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

paint looks bad ass joey.might have to jack that fools number from you to have him spray some of our shit :biggrin: .


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

wish the fenders where finished, it adds more to the rear. added chrome fenders tomorrow and the wheels


i got his number anytime you need it


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 5 2010, 07:39 PM~16195657
> *wish the fenders where finished, it adds more to the rear.  added chrome fenders tomorrow and the wheels
> i got his number anytime you need it
> *


Nice! :biggrin: i bet its gana be bad ass.il be hitting u up soon for that number and da seat guy mite need some work done on my chevy as well.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 5 2010, 07:18 PM~16195385
> *haven't missed to much over here we were jus fukin around with some tape,  but i did get my cruiser from paint and started to assemble today.  kinda hard have to stop to help out customers all day.
> 
> 
> ...


its looking nice joey.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like you guys are stepping up your show quality bikes in a hurry!... I knew this club was gonna get big in a hurry!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 5 2010, 08:18 PM~16195385
> *haven't missed to much over here we were jus fukin around with some tape,  but i did get my cruiser from paint and started to assemble today.  kinda hard have to stop to help out customers all day.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man. i always dig your work


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I told Victor I would lay some patters for him.. Let me know Im bored over here!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

YOU'RE BORED?? THEN PAINT MY BIKE THEN LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Why does your frame have a tampon?? :wow: 
:roflmao:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 7 2010, 04:26 PM~16217024
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: it's the wire for the LED light


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Ha good thing you didnt paint it red :roflmao:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 8 2010, 06:57 PM~16230157
> *Ha good thing you didnt paint it red :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 8 2010, 06:57 PM~16230157
> *Ha good thing you didnt paint it red :roflmao:
> *


for real :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Sure it is. Is the LED light Red by any chance???

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

You going to the show and shine???


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Show in Yuma Joey??? Come on man show one of the fifty bikes ya got...lol 

You're as bad as Tony O bro


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

wont be able to make it to Yuma, yet on the other hand alex and I may be able to do a trip like we did to Tucson. 

any status on plaques. might be able to get those has well.

No meetup in chandler then i take it?

and i will at least ride the hot rod to the jan 30th show and shine. trying to get a u haul for the club


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

There was a nice one on craigslist for 600.00, and no word on the plaques yet I was trying to get ahold of him to let him know I was headed down so I might be able to pick them up


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 9 2010, 05:33 PM~16238697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit :biggrin: thats a bad little bastard.its a bug rite?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT TOO


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn Joey you got all the cool shit...lol


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

got to clarify, this is not my lil bugger. Alex brought it over, I jus got to post it . trying to figure a way to lower it and still ride it


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 10 2010, 06:19 AM~16242995
> *got to clarify, this is not my lil bugger. Alex brought it over, I jus got to post it .    trying to figure a way to lower it and still ride it
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Meeting today at 2:00 12th St & Washington

Meeting starts @ 2:30
Ride starts @ 3:00


anyone else can come also if they want to ride downtown.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 10 2010, 11:19 AM~16244227
> *Meeting today at 2:00    12th St & Washington
> 
> Meeting starts @ 2:30
> ...



Wasssup Joey!.. be safe out there.. alot of crackheads out there! :guns:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 10 2010, 12:27 PM~16244716
> *Wasssup Joey!.. be safe out there.. alot of crackheads out there! :guns:
> *


haha for real huh.you gana see joey ridding his ass off trying to out run a bunch of crack heads :biggrin: .


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S ON 12TH ST AND WASHINGTON?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 9 2010, 05:33 PM~16238697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


candy and chrome it out. bag it, make some nice upholsterd seat and steering wheel covers, put some small bike wels and white wall tires on it. atach a trailer to it. and put some tunes on the trailer. :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Jan 10 2010, 12:27 PM~16244716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jus ridin the hood, muchin on some carne


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 10 2010, 07:33 PM~16248313
> *I chase em and start doing bumfights :biggrin:
> jus ridin the hood, muchin on some carne
> *


haha yea then well see a video of you on you tube being junped by a whole bunch of homeless people.haha :biggrin: jus playing bro.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

I believe the pedal car Is from the 1980's made by Schwinn, and uh I would like to get it all hooked up and that's on the South Sizzle :loco:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

you guys spray the gold bike yet??


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

show is april 10th 2010 best of show 500.00 best bike 200.00 and hop 200.00 need more info hit up will at [email protected] or 520)971-0432 pre -reg just e mail me 20.00$pre reg for cars 15.00$for bikes 20.00 for $ hop bombs/50/60/70/80/90/newer/luxury/trucks/suv/motorcycles/bikes/peddlecars/trikes/1st and 2nd place classifications steet mild semi full radical


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Maybe this weekend I'll make it down to getting some paint Mario from Phoenix Prime is going to spray it .


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Much thanks to the homie **** !


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NICE


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 9 2010, 05:33 PM~16238697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE..CHECK OUT MY NEPHEWS..JUST LIKE IT...GO TO BIKE FORUM AND GO TO MEMBERS ONLY CC.....AND SEE OUR PEDAL CAR COLLECTION.. :0 FROM SAN DIEGO CA...


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

nice paint


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

need more info hit will up [email protected] 520-971-0432 pre=reg


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Jan 11 2010, 08:04 PM~16260079
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean Homie!!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

TTT for anybody looking to join a AZ club


 


Chaos :wave: 
Jr :wave:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 14 2010, 05:48 PM~16293025
> *TTT  for anybody looking to join a AZ club
> 
> Chaos  :wave:
> ...


haha il see what happens bro.il get back to you.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@Jan 14 2010, 06:37 PM~16293528
> *haha il see what happens bro.il get back to you.
> *



Joeys cool bro thats not a bad option :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

WASSUP JOEY CHECK OUT THE TWIN BUGG








:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUTH CENTRAL 602_@Jan 14 2010, 07:26 PM~16293998
> *WASSUP JOEY CHECK OUT THE TWIN BUGG
> 
> 
> ...



Did everyone from south phx get one?? lol


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 14 2010, 07:28 PM~16294012
> *Did everyone from south phx get one??  lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 14 2010, 07:25 PM~16293986
> *Joeys cool bro thats not a bad option  :biggrin:
> *


yea i know bro hes tite but i just wana make shure my next move is da rite one so i dont wana be quick to make a choice.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUTH CENTRAL 602+Jan 14 2010, 07:26 PM~16293998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah man, thought you were there that day :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 14 2010, 08:39 PM~16294804
> *Damn that is a nicer clean one!
> yeah man, thought you were there that day :biggrin:
> *



Nah ! Ahwatukee just handed out these....












:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

wassup joey... does he want patters kinda like this??


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

sorry pic is blurry but they have flake


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Heres sum others ive done...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NICE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TEAM AZ! BRING YOUR BIKES OUT TO THIS EVENT! GOING TO BE A GOOD EVENT!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 17 2010, 06:29 PM~16319167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie how do you post these videos up? i tryed once and got a bunch of words and sylabols like this>>>http://i881.photobucket.com/albums


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 14 2010, 10:37 PM~16295624
> *Heres sum others ive done...
> 
> 
> ...


dam bro that 62 is nice


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 17 2010, 06:40 PM~16319264
> *dam bro that 62 is nice
> *



Thanks bro...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP JOEY, THANKS FOR THE FENDERS :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

nice bikes,keep repping that 602


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Jan 18 2010, 12:36 PM~16326917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to the fullest! :biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

what up joey! :biggrin:


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 14 2010, 09:37 PM~16295624
> *Heres sum others ive done...
> 
> 
> ...


look tite as hell bro.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what up what up 

grinding more metal tonight


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Aye Joey the weather is hating on my paint job the one day I need sun nothing but clouds :angry:  :banghead:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassup Phoenix Kustoms!!!... Hope you guys are gearing up for the Phoenix show... Hope to see you guys out there so we can chill and chat it up!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 24 2010, 12:57 AM~16391813
> *Wassup Phoenix Kustoms!!!... Hope you guys are gearing up for the Phoenix show... Hope to see you guys out there so we can chill and chat it up!
> *



working on bikes

newest trike from Angel solid rideable condition


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 24 2010, 05:21 PM~16396714
> *working on bikes
> 
> newest trike from Angel  solid rideable condition
> ...



I still wanna make the orange bike a three wheel.. keep an eye out for a trike kit...
Oh yeah clean trike!


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 24 2010, 05:21 PM~16396714
> *working on bikes
> 
> newest trike from Angel  solid rideable condition
> ...


wat up joey that trike looks bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## red fury 2 (Dec 2, 2009)

that trike is clean and smooth, what up joey see you at the lowrider show bringing the bike out


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red fury 2_@Jan 25 2010, 11:07 AM~16404249
> *that trike is clean and smooth, what up joey see you at the lowrider show bringing the bike out*





:wow:


----------



## 916_king (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## red fury 2 (Dec 2, 2009)

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassup Guys... Hope to see ya soon


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

whats up fellas? sick trike joey.


----------



## red fury 2 (Dec 2, 2009)

hope to see you all there at the LRM show in march


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

yo man what a vato like me gota do 2 join ur club i stay in avondale az homie


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

hers a pik of my bike so far 

ima get sum flat twist handle bars , fender braces and steering wheel for it this weekend 

i still need a gold crank and a gold stem for the twisted handle bars and some gold flat twisted forks and i want a chrome or gold spare tire for the back and i wanna get my frame bondowed in the future


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everybody I just put it together for the homie. Angel needs to get the props for the trike, he painted it and hauls ass on two wheels everytime he gets on the thing




> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 27 2010, 02:50 PM~16430591
> *hers a pik of my bike so far
> 
> ima get sum flat twist handle bars , fender braces and steering wheel for it this weekend
> ...


 Homie you got a PM 


and i got to work late today and do a little more to my cruiser. crank set in the morning. i was going to add the chrome fenders but i will wait till the others are done instead


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

looking nice. cant wait to see what you and jr have in store for bellz's frame.


----------



## red fury 2 (Dec 2, 2009)

bike looking good joey ttt


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Got the cruiser together, went for a ride sat night and this morning. couple pics of it


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweeeet!!!!!


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Can we trade rims Joey :biggrin: , Now that's low home boy !


----------



## red fury 2 (Dec 2, 2009)

looks goood you didnt call me this weekend bro hit me up


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDttjxQUj14...layer_embedded#


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT. FOR THE HOMIE  

hey we are setting up a picnic/ show and shine in kingman. would yall want to join in on the fun?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 31 2010, 02:58 PM~16469445
> *Got the cruiser together, went for a ride sat night and this morning. couple pics of it
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass cruiser homie


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys. wish i was riding it at the Identity Show.

Meeting Sunday at angels house 1pm must bring bikes and wear shirts


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

new parts for chrome cruiser


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Freakin clean


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

TTMT


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 9 2010, 03:35 PM~16562595
> *Freakin clean
> *


 Thanks did you notice south mountain in their


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't see the towers lol


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 9 2010, 08:43 PM~16566423
> *I don't see the towers lol
> *


 bottom right corner I wanted some different engraving and this is what homie came up **** does it all lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Koo homie


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Let's lay some colors on that bad boy!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chaos91,CHILDSPLAY69

whats up homie?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

What up mayne I gotta text tou my new numb


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

man i got an e-mail tat near gave me a heart attack.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT HAPPENED??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 10 2010, 04:05 PM~16574419
> *WHAT HAPPENED??
> *


her it is two weeks before the lrm show. and im waiting for a comfermation for weather im accepted into the show. and i get an e-mail stating that my account is going to be deleted in 7 days inless i conferm my address. all i was thinking was gezz i wont be able to log in to myspace,lil,or get e mails.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

You guys ready for phx???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 16 2010, 11:26 PM~16636742
> *You guys ready for phx???
> *


hey D . we will be there. jr gots the money to weld the frame.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 16 2010, 11:35 PM~16636856
> *hey D . we will be there.  jr gots the money to weld the frame.
> *



Cool man... hit me up if you guys need anything k


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 17 2010, 11:36 AM~16640209
> *Cool man... hit me up if you guys need anything k
> *



I need something, can you help me out? (Plaques)

Jus fukin around :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP GUYS. PHX KUSTOMS WAS OUT ON SUNDAY AT LONG WONGS RIDING THEIR BIKES IN NUMBERS.  WHO'S PASSIONATE63??? IS IT CHAOS??? MAYBE HE GOT THAT 63 WAGON POST PICS CHAOS


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Man you and me both I'm still hoping I'm getting my parts so I can show phx... call johnny to see where he is at




> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 17 2010, 04:09 PM~16642507
> *I need something, can you help me out?  (Plaques)
> 
> Jus fukin around :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Rollerz Only Pre-Car Show Party!

Saturday March 6th 2010 @ The Matador 

car clubs and public welcome!!

presented by Rollerz Only "Phoenix Chapter" & DTG Entertainment



$2 coronas



Dress code strictly enforced: no hats, white tees, jerseys

125 East Adams Street

Phoenix, AZ 85004 (1st St and Adams) 

Parking garage is on 2nd st and Adams

9pm-2am

$5 at the door

females free til 11pm 

Opening set by DJ Darkk Nite, closing set by DJ Los “the illegal amigo”


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 17 2010, 05:01 PM~16643031
> *Man you and me both I'm still hoping I'm getting my parts so I can show phx... call johnny to see where he is at
> *


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

heres sum pikx of ma bike so far it its gots a gold gooseneck and a gold crank u cant see it in the pik tho 




























gota get my front rim fixed the hub is broken


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Feb 19 2010, 11:05 AM~16661587
> *heres sum pikx of ma bike so far it its gots a gold gooseneck and a gold crank u cant see it in the pik tho
> 
> 
> ...


Clean bro... hit up joey he could help you w your hub problem....


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 19 2010, 12:53 PM~16662587
> *Clean bro... hit up joey he could help you w your hub problem....
> *


thx and yea i was talkin 2 him and he said he said that he was gunna take a look at it


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Feb 19 2010, 12:57 PM~16662623
> *thx and yea i was talkin 2 him and he said he said that he was gunna take a look at it
> *



Yeah he's cool like that man


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks D

I left my phone at work this evening 

Brownie i'll give u a call after work. i get out at 2pm. if there is anyplace to ride i can bring one of mine. and we can go ride a bit. I'm getting bored sat nights on mill


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 19 2010, 01:11 PM~16662745
> *Yeah he's cool like that man
> *


yea he's a cool person


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Feb 17 2010, 11:36 AM~16640209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im 600 away from owning that wagon. i have 1,490$ towards it. and the name change was for the fact that i dident see myself as a chaotic person anymore. 

+ the wagon would be called the new name.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Are there any platers open on Saturday??


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 27 2010, 08:04 AM~16740791
> *Are there any platers open on Saturday??
> *



Nah dont think so bro


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Feb 27 2010, 07:54 AM~16740759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks ready for multicolor


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Ur plaques look good chrome!


----------



## salvador31c (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey, just joined the forum and I wanted to give a shout out to the all the homies reppin S.Phx. Been livin off 15ave & southern for 18 of my 23yrs. 

Anyways you guys got some clean bikes. I just started my first lowrider bike project (26" cruiser) and been surfin the net in search of inspiration. Are there any local part sources?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by salvador31c_@Feb 27 2010, 08:18 PM~16745396
> *Hey, just joined the forum and I wanted to give a shout out to the all the homies reppin S.Phx. Been livin off 15ave & southern for 18 of my 23yrs.
> 
> Anyways you guys got some clean bikes. I just started my first lowrider bike project  (26" cruiser) and been surfin the net in search of inspiration. Are there any local part sources?
> *



Hit up joey (PHXKSTM) he's down there at bobs lock and cycle on central and southern they have sum parts for ya.. if your looking for custom parts pm me I have a few people I suggest to get sum done.. Welcome to the site homie


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TRY WAL MART LOL JK. WHAT'S UP JOEY IMA STOP BY THIS WEEK AND GET SOME PARTS I NEED. :biggrin: MY NAME IS SALVADOR TOO HAHA.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Feb 27 2010, 07:36 PM~16745047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a lot of cruiser parts cheap and installs. welcome to lay it low. check us out sunday night on central and baseline @ long wongs. a few of us ride out there


----------



## salvador31c (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 27 2010, 09:13 PM~16745892
> *TRY WAL MART LOL JK. WHAT'S UP JOEY IMA STOP BY THIS WEEK AND GET SOME PARTS I NEED. :biggrin:  MY NAME IS SALVADOR TOO HAHA.
> *


Haha, want to know something to funny? I happen to own a 78 lincoln cont. Krazy huh.

What's up Joey I think I might have talked to you the other day at Bob's. I was in there lookin for 24" wheels.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Feb 27 2010, 09:13 PM~16745892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i member


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

SUP JOEY :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 27 2010, 09:01 PM~16745782
> *Hit up joey (PHXKSTM) he's down there at bobs lock and cycle on central and southern they have sum parts for ya.. if your looking for custom parts pm me I have a few people I suggest to get sum done.. Welcome to the site homie
> *


TTT for the O.G PHXKSTM'S B.C. 

hey d, how much am i looking at for getting some graphic work done on T.O.C.? also ive just bought a 12'' and was going to get some work done on it . its a project build up for a lucky child 10 or under this christmas. :biggrin: 

oh hey joey ill give you a call in a lil.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

MY SON IS 2 SO YOU CAN GIVE THAT 12" TO HIM LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 1 2010, 01:03 PM~16761411
> *MY SON IS 2 SO YOU CAN GIVE THAT 12" TO HIM LOL   :biggrin:
> *


lol. what im going to do is. gather the names of the children that sign up for this around oct. and when the toy drive comes up ill draw 4 names random from a hat or sac. and each name starting at 4th place to second gets there choice of whats donated there that day. first place gets the show bike. and all the lil ones that dont get called will get a toy from the donation list. the rest on the donations go to a foundation that has been devistated by an earthquak,flood,tornado,fire,or loss of home.( the less fotunate)  its all about the family when it comes to me.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

CLUB UNITY!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 1 2010, 07:30 PM~16765083
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 1 2010, 07:30 PM~16765083
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey joey ill hit you up in phoenix about joining your club . this way when can chill.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 3 2010, 09:22 PM~16789871
> *hey joey ill hit you up in phoenix about joining your club . this way when can chill.
> *


Good choice... they are really cool peeps man... hey joey tell the fellas ill see them at the show so we can check out the girls haha


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

HEY MATT SO I BETTER SEE U AT LONG WONGS AND YEAH U BUYIN? I HOPE THERE'S BETTER LOOKIN MODELS AT THE SHOW THIS YEAR. LAST YEAR THEY WAS UGLY AND ANOREXIC HAHA.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 3 2010, 09:59 PM~16790500
> *HEY MATT SO I BETTER SEE U AT LONG WONGS AND YEAH U BUYIN? I HOPE THERE'S BETTER LOOKIN MODELS AT THE SHOW THIS YEAR. LAST YEAR THEY WAS UGLY AND ANOREXIC HAHA.
> *



Man I just like seeing girls walk around in their choonies.. I really don't pay attention to their face cuz I'm not asking them out haha


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 3 2010, 09:52 PM~16790389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe. wheres it located and what day? my ladys all i need for the show.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

SOUTHSIDE CENTRAL AND BASELINE. SHIT I HAVE SEEING A NICE PIECE OF ASS WITH U UGLY FACE. THERE IS A LOT OF EYE CANDY THOUGH.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 3 2010, 10:10 PM~16790661
> *SOUTHSIDE CENTRAL AND BASELINE. SHIT I HAVE SEEING A NICE PIECE OF ASS WITH U UGLY FACE. THERE IS A LOT OF EYE CANDY THOUGH.
> *


cool. ill see how far that is from our hotel. im excited about tomarrow. :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy food is better ... just my opinion lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 3 2010, 10:34 PM~16791017
> *Happy food is better ... just my opinion lol
> *


what day s does everyone hang at wongs?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

also. what streets is joeys shop on?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

On central just north of southern on the east side of the street.. called bobs lock and cycle.. and they usually hangout Sunday night..


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt

we had 10 nikes total entry
at the lowrider 2010 tour 

2nd and 3rd in 26inch plaques.

Special Thanks to Matt and Bellez(from kingman and prescott) and family for coming out twice, also Daniel and Jhonny for the plaques.

Got to ride my bike all around the show. Alex and I even rode it to get or award plaques.

sold one air ride kit and one cylinder at the show.

getting ready for the show was a lot of not needed assembly but we did what we had to get to the show. some came by bus has we did final assembly at my place across from he Coliseum. we did a video with a guy on the way there, and i will try to find out how to get a hold of it. he did the concert also at the show. Rain sucked but now gives us time to reupholster some seats, and clean some chrome. did i tell ya i got to ride my bike up and down the aisles at the show, jus sayin. 

couple of us plan to go to San Bernardo in June.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: CONGRATS TO PHOENIX KUSTOMS


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

s


> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 8 2010, 01:37 PM~16829021
> *ttt
> 
> we had 10 nikes total entry
> ...


See u guys at San bernadino!


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 8 2010, 02:37 PM~16829021
> *ttt
> 
> we had 10 nikes total entry
> ...


i had fun coming out just wish i could of b there all day not just for the last 40 some min lol, i also had fun trying to ride haha havent riden a bike for yrs


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 8 2010, 01:37 PM~16829021
> *ttt
> 
> we had 10 nikes total entry
> ...


  fun hanging with everyone at the show. who knows maybe ill make it out to tour de fat in october.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT FOR THE P K.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 10 2010, 11:05 PM~16856935
> *TTT FOR THE P K.
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 12 2010, 01:34 PM~16871754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The plaques came out good... I know u guys are getting bigger so ill be expecting a phn call soon :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF+Mar 12 2010, 01:34 PM~16871754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm liking your idea with the phx bird engraved might be getting a few of those


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 12 2010, 08:47 PM~16875873
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

was repping at the elks lodge car and bike show this morning.

i was there with family jewel. was working on it as people walked by. :cheesy: 
BEFORE

















AFTER








[/quote]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

:wave: Whose going to the New Image show this Sunday??


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'ms try to be there and joe with looney tunes


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

If u go take sum pics and post em homie!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 15 2010, 06:24 PM~16899537
> *:wave:
> *


 :wow: call me lol


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Sunday show we have 4 bikes


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sprockets Magazine will be at the New Image car show shooting pics and video for the website! Be sure to look for me, I'd like to interview a few homies from the az-side! If you dont know me, I'll be sporting my Identity Car Club gear! :biggrin: :biggrin: Also Ill be taking out "RatBag" a trike that was made out of purely spare parts! Not a show stopper but just pure fun of building it! See you guys tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTMFT for the PK


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 30 2009, 08:35 AM~14925645
> *Local area street bike club cruising in South Phoenix.  While we are mostly kustom bikes that ride around.  We do have a couple show pieces in the works.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: wow who owns what? how many members are in this club? do you have chapters? :cheesy:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 12 2010, 01:34 PM~16871754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Mar 22 2010, 09:10 PM~16968482
> *:wow:  wow who owns what? how many members are in this club? do you have chapters? :cheesy:
> *


TTT ill tell you tomarrow.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Mar 22 2010, 09:10 PM~16968482
> *:wow:  wow who owns what? how many members are in this club? do you have chapters? :cheesy:
> *


alright. the gold one is red now but is nolonger with the club from what ive heard.
the black one is a mystory right now.
the blue one im not quit sure of atm.
the purple one is our president joes daughters bike. its got a lil more to it now.
the blue one under that again im not to sure on.
the chrome beach cruiser is the homie alex's.
lol funny im new to the group so i dont know all the others owners right now. :cheesy: 
but i know there a new red trike from the homie angel.
the green and gold one from brownie 602.
the green looney toons bike also owend by joe.
my baby blue stingray,my bondo'd china frame bike,my hollywood,and my secret redical.
and my ladys black and red china bike.
we have a couple dozen members in the club,and theres two chapter i know of. 
and any other questions you have joey or alex or brownie or i will try our best in answering them.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602+Jan 11 2010, 08:04 PM~16260079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh almost forgot. alex also ownes the gold bike with the pinstriping.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

As my favorite childhood hero would say...... "Oh yeah!"


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Kool-Aid Man???


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 26 2010, 09:40 PM~17013424
> *Kool-Aid Man???
> *


Hell yeah!!!! I collected enough points for a tshirt! Haha


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Dude wasn't a hero he spiked his kool aid with vodtka and ran in threw walls instead of using a door. He had issues.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 27 2010, 08:16 AM~17015741
> *Dude wasn't a hero he spiked his kool aid with vodtka and ran in threw walls instead of using a door. He had issues.
> *


He just all my friends I hangout w now!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM+Mar 26 2010, 08:52 PM~17012930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 27 2010, 09:27 AM~17016173
> *He just all my friends I hangout w now!!
> *


 :nosad: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 28 2010, 11:00 AM~17023610
> *:nosad:  :roflmao:
> *


Case in point.. never try to comment on lil while ur drunk lol..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TTT for my homies from Phoenix Kustoms!!!!


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Feb 27 2010, 07:54 AM~16740759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a bad ass frame i wanna get mine fixed up soon


----------



## SOUTH CENTRAL 602 (Jul 3, 2007)

TTT :420:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUTH CENTRAL 602_@Apr 2 2010, 05:41 PM~17079728
> * TTT :420:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT happy almost easter homies.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Hapy easter 

i'm back online


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 4 2010, 01:41 PM~17093602
> *Hapy easter
> 
> i'm back online
> *


happy easter joey. :wave:

we have a new addition to the PHOENIX KUSTOMS FAMILY.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Guadalupe show tomorrow.

5 bikes entered


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Apr 10 2010, 09:36 PM~17156146
> *Guadalupe show tomorrow.
> 
> 5 bikes entered
> *


Glad to see u back on here bro.. see u at the show


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

SEE EVERYBODY TOMORROW


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 11:01 PM~17156868
> *SEE EVERYBODY TOMORROW
> *


get lots of pics. :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

*phoenix kustoms b/c k-town chapter.*


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT

FOR 

THE



PHOENIX KUSTOMS BIKE CLUB </span> <span style=\'color:green\'>ALL CHAPTERS.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

still working on ma bike tell me what you think of it


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 22 2010, 12:13 PM~17271336
> *Looking good
> *


thx man im still tryna get ma gold twisted forks and sum fan wheel rims and the bodywork hopefully ill have it done soon


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 22 2010, 11:07 AM~17270774
> *still working on ma bike tell me what you think of it
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie.  glad to see you online again.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

hey homie you should start a topic for your bike build. you already got a good start right here.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TOUCHOF CLASS and BROKIN WINGS from the kingman chapter getting upgrade here and there too.


----------



## durans magic (Apr 1, 2010)

this is hector from phoenix kustom this is the first time i seen your bike it looking good


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 08:51 PM~17275590
> *TOUCHOF CLASS and BROKIN WINGS from the kingman chapter getting upgrade here and there too.
> 
> 
> ...


im trying to get broken wings a new paint job :biggrin: and my brothere gonna do my seet hes an upholsteryer


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by durans magic+Apr 23 2010, 08:16 AM~17279431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh hey my buddy from ny. has a pair of twisted petals and a twisted pair of fork suport bars if you are iterested. matts bought from him before. mickeys a good guy. so lmk if your interested.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 23 2010, 12:18 PM~17280911
> *hey hector. my homie matt aka passionate 63 talked to joey last night. yea the bike was a pain to of gotten to were it is now.  when it was first bought the frame was at bare metal. it got cracked at the old house he had it at. whent through five people before he sent it to the homie jr. then jr tryed painting it. the paint kept bleeding. then when we finaly got it painted. while in phoenix at setup with joey. the frame got re cracked. now we are redoing it and hopfuly we will get it done right.  oh and glad to see you on lil.thanks.
> oh hey my buddy from ny. has a pair of twisted petals and a twisted pair of fork suport bars if you are iterested.  matts bought from him before.  mickeys a good guy. so lmk if your interested.
> *


well i do need pedols cuz im barrowing matthews right now haha, how much for the pedols?


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowLowInLove_@Apr 23 2010, 11:20 AM~17280938
> *well i do need pedols cuz im barrowing matthews right now haha, how much for the pedols?
> *


well pm. the mikey. he is called hnicustoms on here. he has a topic in here called ALADDEN 12'' build up. here ill ttt it to the top of the forum.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 23 2010, 12:23 PM~17280958
> *well pm. the mikey. he is called hnicustoms on here.  he has a topic in here called ALADDEN 12'' build up.  here ill ttt it to the top of the forum.
> *


i hate pming strangers lol nvm


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Hector your a badass!!!, glad you finally got online


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

whats going on Joey?


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT  and PHOENIX KUSTOMS grows stronger and larger again.our newest member is my homie will.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 28 2010, 09:29 PM~17336885
> *TTT   and PHOENIX KUSTOMS grows stronger and larger again.our newest member is my homie will.
> *


Congrates homie! Post up his bike!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins+Apr 26 2010, 03:54 AM~17303143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 



here is my new daily cruiser


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 25 2010, 06:43 PM~17298463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


L^^KING GOOD!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Apr 29 2010, 12:04 AM~17338126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

hey joey, lmk how much a t-shirt will cost for will. the new member?


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 02:12 PM~17272490
> *hey homie you should start a topic for your bike build.  you already got a good start right here.
> 
> 
> ...


yea i was thinking that also n thx man


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@May 8 2010, 12:04 PM~17428258
> *yea i was thinking that also n thx man
> *


TTT any time man.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 3 2010, 07:56 PM~17379914
> *TTT
> *


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 13 2010, 09:18 PM~17484269
> *:biggrin:
> :dunno:  :wave:
> *


you get that money order yet?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:nosad: when you send it


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 13 2010, 09:28 PM~17484392
> *:nosad:  when you send it
> *


monday


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

should have it tomorrow then ill wait to see if i get it tomorrow before i head to the post office to send out some more things mail get here about 1030 11


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

still nothing ill be yard saling tomorrow if i get back early and its here i can send it then its boxed with your name on it off to post office now to send out to boxes on to cali one to new mex


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

still nothing bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 13 2010, 08:12 PM~17484200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that LOWLOWINLOVE??


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 16 2010, 05:48 PM~17508127
> *still nothing  bro
> *


shit i hope them usps ass holes dident loose shit again. lets pray for tomarrow.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 16 2010, 06:36 PM~17508630
> *Is that LOWLOWINLOVE??
> *


nope thats me.  gotta remember i grow my hair long.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

up.^^^


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP PHOENIX KUSTOMS


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 18 2010, 12:51 PM~17528891
> *WHAT'S UP PHOENIX KUSTOMS
> *


 :wave: :wave: 

I'm workin on a new daily, then back to the show bikes

members have parts out , turnaround times are like getting metal cut. hope to get a few of the bikes back together.

we are planning another ride at alta vista park like last yr on july 20th 

pres. wants to feed everybody, still have to figure out how to get food, flyers, face paint,etc etc.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 13 2010, 09:12 PM~17484200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a big bottle of aqua net :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

the pk is getting new stuff.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cant wait can you


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM+May 18 2010, 09:54 PM~17535530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :x: :yes:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey matt guess what i got in the mail today ????













yes a moneyorder 
am working on a box for it right now going to see if best buy or walmart has one that will fit it all  is there anything else that i have you want ???


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

the bike is here


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 27 2010, 01:52 PM~17623414
> *the bike is here
> *


 :biggrin: you got it


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 27 2010, 01:52 PM~17623414
> *the bike is here
> *



Pics or it didnt happen!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+May 27 2010, 03:42 PM~17624693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP PHOENIX KUSTOMS... DAM MATT HOW MANY BIKES U HAVE NOW BALLER?


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 28 2010, 05:36 PM~17636030
> *WHAT'S UP PHOENIX KUSTOMS... DAM MATT HOW MANY BIKES U HAVE NOW BALLER?
> *


8 in counting


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 28 2010, 07:07 PM~17636856
> *8 in counting
> *


COOL LMK WHEN U READY TO BUY MY PIXIE  :happysad:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

frame is bad ass

what color you starting with on it ?


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+May 28 2010, 09:25 PM~17637465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pearl white with frosty blue murals and blue and silver graphix.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

what up pk i see you guys are doing big things.what up joey.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jr602_@May 30 2010, 06:02 PM~17648778
> *what up pk i see you guys are doing big things.what up joey.
> *


whats been going on jr?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT FOR THE PK


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT again.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

heres the PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C. myspace page. its still being worked on.  

http://www.myspace.com/phoenix_kustoms_bc


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up looking good


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 24 2010, 12:54 PM~16987086
> *hey joey,alex , how much does the homie **** charge for engraving and etching?
> 
> oh almost forgot. alex also ownes the gold bike with the pinstriping.
> *



Whats up Matt home boy **** got's his hands full right now engraving some shit for me he's taking more time then i would like but hes putting in a lot of detail's but his price's are reasonable And I like his work so when he is finished with mine I will direct him to you .


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Jun 12 2010, 04:02 PM~17769274
> *Whats up Matt home boy **** got's his hands full right now engraving some shit for me he's taking more time then i would like but hes putting in a lot of detail's but his price's are reasonable And I like his work so when he is finished with mine I will direct him to you .
> *


sounds good.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

the big PK repersenting in full. at phoenix lowrider magazine tour stop. march 9th 2010 ten bikes in all. now PK reps on the pages of lrm.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Bad ass homie just got a issue!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C k-town reppin.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 20 2010, 05:23 PM~17840287
> *PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C k-town reppin.
> 
> 
> ...


nice bikes uma put mine together today and post pikx tomorrow


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 21 2010, 01:45 PM~17846478
> *nice bikes uma put mine together today and post pikx tomorrow
> *


thanks. cool cant wait to see them


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

guna take better pikx of it in the sun when i get batterys for my camera 

got the all flat twised gold forks chrome support bars 72 spoke fan wheels & down crown 









repainted the frame emerald green guna get a birdcage seat post and a 16 inch trim so i can put ma kontental kit back on 









a close up of the rim


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

lookin good homie

we are doing the next ride Friday July 2nd at 7pm downtown phx, by my condo


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 22 2010, 04:54 PM~17858759
> *lookin good homie
> 
> we are doing the next ride  Friday July 2nd at 7pm  downtown phx, by my condo
> *


orale ill call u later on thos week for more info but ill put a seat post on ma bike and a regluar crown to make that bitch ridable lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP P.K


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Riding out this friday in downtown phx area. If anybody wants to ride meet at 7 pm @ 1st and Roosevelt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 29 2010, 05:40 PM~17920233
> *Riding out this friday in downtown phx area.    If anybody wants to ride meet at 7 pm @ 1st and Roosevelt
> *


Hey I got word of Tempe doing an art show on bikes this saturday night at the tempe art museum. Have you heard of it or going?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 8 2010, 08:53 PM~17998171
> *Hey I got word of Tempe doing an art show on bikes this saturday night at the tempe art museum. Have you heard of it or going?
> *



??? hmmmmmm.. nothing heard


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'll go check it out sat nite. just a ride on the light rail away


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

was up whats going down diz weekend??


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

sat night ride in tempe if your down let me know Josue


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

aye Joey You know I'm, down to ride in any weather condition So hit me up next time you go cruising .


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassssup yall


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what up D still not ready to post my paint up online. just started my second this last weekend. just a hopper so not goin to take a lot of time.

got about 3-4 good show bikes from the phoenix valley ready for show. and then all my rideables ready to ride. I have been going to the Tour De Fat meetings. i'm going to volunteer this year and they want to put a few show bikes on display. Been workin on that. Did a camelion painted cruiser frame. clear has a few runs so i'm putting some parts on it to sell at the shop.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jul 19 2010, 04:55 PM~18085342
> *what up D  still not ready to post my paint up online. just started my second this last weekend.  just a hopper so not goin to take a lot of time.
> 
> got about 3-4 good show bikes from the phoenix valley ready for show.  and then all my rideables ready to ride.  I have been going to the Tour De Fat meetings.  i'm going to volunteer this year and they want to put a few show bikes on display.  Been workin on that.    Did a camelion painted cruiser frame.  clear has a few runs so i'm putting some parts on it to sell at the shop.
> *


hey joey. could you re email me your addy? my email account erased all my messages without my knowing. oh hey i got some guys from a chat forum called

schwinnbikeforum.com

they realy got a kick out of our bikes. with no fuss about the schwinn frames being cut up like they are. :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*TTT FOR TWO NEW ADDITIONS TO THE .PHOENIX KUSTOMS FAMILY* :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 24 2010, 07:59 PM~18132883
> *TTT FOR TWO NEW ADDITIONS TO THE .PHOENIX KUSTOMS FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


What additions??? Who did you guys draft now??? :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 24 2010, 09:09 PM~18133349
> *What additions??? Who did you guys draft now??? :biggrin:
> *


LeBron and Wade???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 24 2010, 09:09 PM~18133349
> *What additions??? Who did you guys draft now??? :biggrin:
> *


not who but what. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 25 2010, 09:01 AM~18135420
> *not who but what. :biggrin:
> *


  :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 25 2010, 05:30 PM~18138049
> *  :wow:
> *


heres a lil taste




























just gotta fix this


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

added an air kit on ma bike just gota get the hoses n tank i had it hooked up to ma air compressor


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Bad ass


anyone ready to ride Aug 6th let me know.

we are going to meet up Friday night Aug 6th at 7th ave and Roosevelt, Auto Culture Parking lot


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jul 26 2010, 04:51 PM~18146009
> *Bad ass
> anyone ready to ride Aug 6th let me know.
> 
> ...


ima try n go i needa get a seat post so i can put it on my bike n put ma spring back ill let u know ifi can make it or na


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

you come by the house friday nite i'll will have one for you. then we can both ride to 7th ave


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jul 26 2010, 05:05 PM~18146137
> *you come by the house friday nite i'll will have one for you.  then we can both ride to 7th ave
> *


koo ill try n get a ride there but im down ima put back the spring n regluar crown when i get home later on so we can cruse


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

updates for the pk, k-town chapter.
moms new beach cruiser frame just arrived.


















my grips are on the way. my seat is payed for. and my crown and frame are next.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 29 2010, 01:48 PM~18175587
> *updates for the pk, k-town chapter.
> moms new beach cruiser frame just arrived.
> 
> ...


thats tite i got a 26 inch girls frame ima start working on soon


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 29 2010, 01:51 PM~18175632
> *thats tite i got a 26 inch girls frame ima start working on soon
> *


i may be selling one of my 20" frames for another 26".


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 29 2010, 02:49 PM~18176247
> *i may be selling one of my 20" frames for another 26".
> *


let me know was up kuz ima take the paint off it with a wire brush n primer it later on today when i get home i got a chainguard for it also


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 29 2010, 02:51 PM~18176271
> *let me know was up kuz ima take the paint off it with a wire brush n primer it later on today when i get home i got a chainguard for it also
> *


sounds good. im thinking of putting this frame up for sale.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 29 2010, 02:56 PM~18176322
> *sounds good. im thinking of putting this frame up for sale.
> 
> 
> ...


thats tite i think i saw that frame for sale a while back on here


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 29 2010, 02:57 PM~18176333
> *thats tite i think i saw that frame for sale a while back on here
> *


yea. my homie thomas was selling it. i was planning to build it up. but desided to sell it and go for a beach cruiser . try somthing different.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 29 2010, 03:01 PM~18176372
> *yea. my homie thomas was selling it. i was planning to build it up. but desided to sell it and go for a beach cruiser . try somthing different.
> *


oh thats koo i wanna make a beach cruiser but a boys frame


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

grips just arrived as well.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

HERE ARE THE GRIPS. ANYONE KNOW WHAT COLOR THIS IS?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 30 2010, 04:44 PM~18188512
> *HERE ARE THE GRIPS. ANYONE KNOW WHAT COLOR THIS IS?
> 
> 
> ...


My monitor makes em look green, Matt


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

then you should get a new monitor.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jul 30 2010, 05:00 PM~18188641
> *My monitor makes em look green,  Matt
> *


lol. i know that. but im not sure what the name of the green is.im gonna have the frame painted the same color.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Alex's cruiser has a few added parts


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i tor up one of my bikes(frost bite) while i was cruising with a friend today. pics tomarrow. :uh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what happen??


> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 31 2010, 09:04 PM~18196309
> *i tor up one of my bikes(frost bite) while i was cruising with a friend today. pics tomarrow. :uh:
> *


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jul 31 2010, 07:37 PM~18195841
> *Alex's cruiser has a few added parts
> 
> 
> ...


i like them rims the bike looks bad ass


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 30 2010, 04:44 PM~18188512
> *HERE ARE THE GRIPS. ANYONE KNOW WHAT COLOR THIS IS?
> 
> 
> ...


they might be organic green or lime green im not sure


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Angel's new frame

going to add the lights to the fenders then put it together


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 8 2010, 11:38 AM~18257368
> *Angel's  new frame
> 
> going to add the lights to the fenders then put it together
> ...


the frames looking sick joey.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 8 2010, 11:38 AM~18257368
> *Angel's  new frame
> 
> going to add the lights to the fenders then put it together
> ...


Clean shit homie....


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks guys trying to get the street bikes ready to ride


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

YES ITS ALMOST THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN!! THIS IS THE ONLY OTHER SHOW I LOOK FORWARD TO EVERY YEAR OTHER THAN PHOENIX AND CENCO DE MAYO. ANY BODY GONNA ROLL TO THIS EVENT?


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 24 2010, 09:09 PM~18133349
> *What additions??? Who did you guys draft now??? :biggrin:
> *




Yeah what new members what the fucks going on !! :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

damn you guys getting so big you havent even met most of your members! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602+Aug 13 2010, 03:01 PM~18303432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me clear things up. raiders 79 was an account i made for my friends to see the lowrider life style, and so i could get a break from my now ex. i acted like i was a friend(with his pemission)who wanted to join a bc. dont get me wrong my boy aj is a huge raiders fan. so theres no lies on that. and id let everyone know it was me. not a club member.

will was going to be a member till he stabbed my back so i had joey cancel the tee shirt order. so not a member.

daniel is in fortworth ar. and was interested in joining a club so i derected him towards joey and joe(the president) and havent heard anything about it since.

my mom is already a member and is just getting a bike build to enjoy along with me and mine.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

C:\Users\Alex\Pictures\2010-08-13\777.JPG


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Aug 13 2010, 06:25 PM~18304665
> *C:\Users\Alex\Pictures\2010-08-13\777.JPG
> *


here try sending the pics to my email.

[email protected]


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

or use the img code


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Victors home girls


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

alex hows that gold bike doing?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Aug 13 2010, 09:42 PM~18305896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Thats when vic had the bike. Alex has since redone the bodywork right and is based in silver. Waiting on a call from Jamie when he is ready for it.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Y'all gonna make it tomorrow for the show???


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Going to try after work


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey joey which week is tour de fat going on?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

reoganized the pk shop. the electrician is comming over tomarrow to put a shop light in and get the ac working.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

still under construction.

http://www.wix.com/SCRAPPING_P3DALS/phxkstms


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 21 2010, 06:32 PM~18371674
> *still under construction.
> 
> http://www.wix.com/SCRAPPING_P3DALS/phxkstms
> *



Pretty cool!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool matt how the lights and a/c going ???


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Aug 21 2010, 06:45 PM~18371752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Can any 1 tell me were I can get custom parts 4 my bike in PHX


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Aug 22 2010, 02:30 PM~18376858
> *Can any 1 tell me were I can get custom parts 4 my bike in PHX
> *


pm sent.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 15 2010, 08:38 PM~18317527
> *reoganized the pk shop. the electrician is comming over tomarrow to put a shop light in and get the ac working.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like theres still some room in there


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

was up homies i just put ma bike together wits its new paint job ready for september


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 29 2010, 05:37 PM~18435249
> *was up homies i just put ma bike together wits its new paint job ready for september
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 29 2010, 05:37 PM~18435249
> *was up homies i just put ma bike together wits its new paint job ready for september
> 
> 
> ...


i spy another lowrider frame. :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

We'll see you guys there


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 21 2010, 10:00 PM~18371830
> *
> *


 :wave: 
 

wasup homie !!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 29 2010, 08:46 PM~18436984
> *i spy another lowrider frame. :cheesy:
> *


lol i didnt even knw u can see the frames in the background but one is guna be ma project when i get a welder ima make it a radical custom


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 29 2010, 07:02 PM~18435924
> *
> *


looks better in person :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey peeps i'm in cali for a while dealing with some family things. Matt I'm going to try to call you on my way back.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 2 2010, 01:03 PM~18471095
> *Hey peeps i'm in cali for a while dealing with some family things.  Matt I'm going to try to call you on my way back.
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 29 2010, 04:37 PM~18435249
> *was up homies i just put ma bike together wits its new paint job ready for september
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD WEY. U NEED A CHAINGUARD??


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 7 2010, 01:50 AM~18499884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I hope the club got things in order for the show. looks like i might be staying in cali a while. Currently looking for a job in the area.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 7 2010, 12:28 PM~18507490
> *I hope the club got things in order for the show.  looks like i might be staying in cali a while.  Currently looking for a job in the area.
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 3 2010, 09:01 PM~18482886
> *LOOKS GOOD WEY. U NEED A CHAINGUARD??
> *


gracias n not for this one foo kuz the part where it goes in the back is broken idk if u can see it in the pikx


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 7 2010, 01:28 PM~18507490
> *I hope the club got things in order for the show.  looks like i might be staying in cali a while.  Currently looking for a job in the area.
> *


what part of cali u in


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm in stockton n cali.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 7 2010, 12:28 PM~18507490
> *I hope the club got things in order for the show.  looks like i might be staying in cali a while.  Currently looking for a job in the area.
> *


Get a yob at Mannys bike shot :0 :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 7 2010, 07:12 PM~18510453
> *Get a yob at Mannys bike shot :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol este guey


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 7 2010, 06:12 PM~18510453
> *Get a yob at Mannys bike SHOP :0  :biggrin:
> *


Fixed...... well yeah wey joey knows a lot about bikes and works at a bike SHOP. :happysad:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I would so dropp everything to work at manny's. He has my number. Wish he would get back into wholesale.

thanks Sal


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 7 2010, 10:17 PM~18512253
> *Fixed...... well yeah wey joey knows a lot about bikes and works at a bike SHOP. :happysad:
> *


lol yea i knw its just the way u put it i can hear someone like ma dad say it like that lol


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 8 2010, 09:21 AM~18514692
> *I would so dropp everything to work at manny's.    He has my number.  Wish he would get back into wholesale.
> 
> thanks Sal
> *


 aye niggy so you don't answer the phone anymore you blow lol


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm going to keep the same number just got to get it switched. you know my 209 number.

Looks like i have to get back to phoenix to revamp a few things


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

SPEARMINT







































Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Sep 8 2010, 11:57 AM~18515777
> *SPEARMINT
> 
> 
> ...


nice matt I'm going to try to see you on my way back. look for a call from Alex need to get the ball rollin on a few things


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 8 2010, 12:01 PM~18515807
> *nice matt      I'm going to try to see you on my way back.  look for a call from Alex  need to get the ball rollin on a few things
> *


ALL READY GOT HIS CALL. ILL HAVE 150$ CHECK HEADING HIS DIRECTION ON FRIDAY. SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR JOB. HOW YOU BEEN BESIDES THE CURRENT EVENTS?(DARN CAPS LOCK)


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Sep 8 2010, 11:57 AM~18515777
> *SPEARMINT
> 
> 
> ...


looks tite


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

matt please no more raider bikes. jus sayin there are hotter teams out there

friday morning i will be calling you. hold the check and i can get it to alex by friday night


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 8 2010, 06:58 PM~18519964
> *matt please no more raider bikes.  jus sayin  there are hotter teams out there
> 
> friday morning i will be calling you.  hold the check and i can get it to alex by friday night
> *


Like the 49ers


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM+Sep 8 2010, 07:58 PM~18519964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright. ajs choice on the theme of his cruiser not mine sorry. im not much of a sports fan. im just building it for him. hes just getting in the game.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 8 2010, 08:36 PM~18520345
> *Like the 49ers
> *


49ers??? este wei lol jk


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

joey dropped by my pad on the way back to phoenix. we chilled out in the shop, talked of the future of a few projects. he met our other member aj. seen his beach cruiser project, got a little bike work payment done and joey got to sit on *SPEARMINT* long enough for a quick snap shot. we hope joey and his father make it home safely to ride another day.  










PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C keeping it strong.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 7 2010, 01:50 AM~18499884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We'll see you guys at our show :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

reverse spring huh, kinda looks like my daughters bike before the bodywork
(minus the top bar)


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 10 2010, 04:04 PM~18536022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol yes indeed it does. also theres no spring on mine. its a temperery look till i got the correct parts for it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

We'll see you guys at the show right? If we see enough of them we'll even create an "Under Construction Bicycle" category.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

We will be at the show. not going to show underconstruction


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 14 2010, 04:34 PM~18562871
> *We will be at the show.  not going to show underconstruction
> *


 :angry: :happysad:


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2010, 06:45 AM~18562924
> *:angry:  :happysad:
> *


Ftp.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Sep 14 2010, 01:08 PM~18565838
> *Ftp.
> *



Wasssup homies... I'm pretty sure TonyO didn't mean anything bad by that, if he does ill punch him on his ear! :biggrin: 

Looking foward to working on some of your members bikes and hopefully you guys like my work...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 15 2010, 07:26 AM~18570870
> *Wasssup homies... I'm pretty sure TonyO didn't mean anything bad by that, if he does ill punch him on his ear!  :biggrin:
> 
> Looking foward to working on some of your members bikes and hopefully you guys like my work...
> *


Exactly why would i diss anyone I'm inviting to our show? None of the people I care to diss are in AZ. Any bike builder here is cool and I just want to let people know we'll change categories for anyone and everyone who comes out so bring out the street cruizers, pedal cars, special interest, whatever. We'll have plenty of awards not just ONE bike category plus we're judging on a large list of things and have spread the point scale so even a clean bad ass street custom could win over a crazy radical if its done right.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2010, 10:40 PM~18571813
> *Exactly why would i diss anyone I'm inviting to our show?  None of the people I care to diss are in AZ.  Any bike builder here is cool and I just want to let people know we'll change categories for anyone and everyone who comes out so bring out the street cruizers, pedal cars, special interest, whatever.  We'll have plenty of awards not just ONE bike category plus we're judging on a large list of things and have spread the point scale so even a clean bad ass street  custom could win over a crazy radical if its done right.
> *


 Aye daniel it was a miss understanding everythings cool see u at show


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Sep 14 2010, 11:41 PM~18572251
> *Aye daniel it was a miss understanding everythings cool see u at show
> *



Aite homie see ya there... and bring some girls! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

up


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Matt there is still time to make it down here for the show tomorrow. Jus sayin Hope you get down here in Oct


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 17 2010, 05:04 PM~18593603
> *Matt there is still time to make it down here for the show tomorrow.  Jus sayin  Hope you get down here in Oct
> *


im chilling at ajs pad for his b-day and party.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

We took 1st in 26 in and 2nd in 16in


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrates homies....


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> that pik came out bad ass i like them white tires makes the bike look nicer


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

im thinkin of keeping this frame till i get ma other one welded up n shit by alex i gota draw that shit out


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats and thanks for coming out to the show guys we'll see you next year


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 19 2010, 07:02 AM~18602777
> *We took 1st in 26 in and 2nd in 16in
> 
> 
> ...


looking good pk homies


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 19 2010, 05:02 PM~18602777
> *We took 1st in 26 in and 2nd in 16in
> 
> 
> ...



The green one won something too though


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

missed that one what did it win?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 20 2010, 04:21 PM~18609473
> *missed that one what did it win?
> *


I dunno but I know he got something. He might have placed 2nd in the Street class


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I checked the score sheets last night the green bike won 3rd place in the street class. The trophy will be mailed out to him this week I've already notified him.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2010, 07:04 AM~18620141
> *I checked the score sheets last night the green bike won 3rd place in the street class.  The trophy will be mailed out to him this week I've already notified him.
> *



Good job homie...!



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

getting hendrix71 and spearmint ready for this weekend at the tropicana in laughlin nv. the 1st,2nd and 3rd.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Bike club ride Fri night at autoculture &th Ave and Roosevelt 5pm meetup

saturday afternoon meeting Alta Vista Park (central and alta vista) about 3pm bring bike to ride also. Old man joe is getting meet wit stamps

Saturday the 9th Bike ride 6 30 am Tempe town lake Tour De Fat I'm not staying in tempe anymore so have items pre rolled and cup holders on bikes. Parade ride is at 8am we have to be there early so they can show us where to place the show bikes.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 30 2010, 08:15 PM~18706529
> *Bike club ride Fri night at autoculture &th Ave and Roosevelt 5pm meetup
> 
> saturday afternoon meeting Alta Vista Park (central and alta vista) about 3pm  bring bike to ride also.  Old man joe is getting meet wit stamps
> ...


good luck to you and the rest of the club.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

BACK FROM SHOW. GOT THE BIKES ALL DISPLAYED AT SHOW.

THEN WORKED ON THE HANDLE BARS FOR DRAGON HEART.




























THEY ARE ALOT CLEANER AND SHINYER.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

i got some new parts so i did a mock up on a spare fuked up frame since victor guna work on ma ther one (just waitin for ma fuckin sheet metal to come already  ) i got the twisted seat trim the twisted birdcage mufflers n birdcage contental kit frm LINCOLNSAL (lol half of ma parts on the bike are frm him  )


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

GOOD TOO SEE YOU GUYZ KEEPING THE BIKES SCENE IN PHOENIX. I REMEMBER WHEN I TOOK ALOT OF TROPHYS HOME WITH MY BIKE. IT WAS A GOOD FEELING.
IM BUILDIND MY 4 YEAR OLD SON HIS FIRST SHOW BIKE AND HE LOVES IT!!!! KEEP IT UP FELLAS :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT FOR THE PK.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 7 2010, 01:25 PM~18760898
> *TTT FOR THE PK.
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Oct 5 2010, 07:44 PM~18746524
> *i got some new parts so i did a mock up on a spare fuked up frame since victor guna work on ma ther one (just waitin for ma fuckin sheet metal to come already   ) i got the twisted seat trim the twisted birdcage mufflers n birdcage contental kit frm LINCOLNSAL (lol half of ma parts on the bike are frm him  )
> 
> 
> ...


Ima have to snatch those fans from u  :happysad:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2010, 09:32 PM~18774985
> *Ima have to snatch those fans from u   :happysad:
> *


lol HA i like to see u try foo :nono: :biggrin: oh and u are u still selling that twisted knockoff kuz i might get a spare tire soon n i dnt want that shit to look naked lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Oct 10 2010, 02:34 PM~18777937
> *lol HA i like to see u try foo  :nono:  :biggrin: oh and u are u still selling that twisted knockoff kuz i might get a spare tire soon n i dnt want that shit to look naked lol
> *


I gave it to your buddy  






























Wanna trade those fans o what wey?? :happysad:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 10 2010, 04:11 PM~18778063
> *I gave it to your buddy
> Wanna trade those fans o what wey?? :happysad:
> *


orale :biggrin: n for what foo?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Oct 10 2010, 04:33 PM~18778144
> *orale  :biggrin:  n for what foo?
> *


a pack of skittles and a reeses cup.


j/p :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 10 2010, 05:30 PM~18778458
> *a pack of skittles and a reeses cup.
> j/p :biggrin:
> *


eww reeses cup make that a hersheys lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:wow: HAD TO EDIT THAT OUT. NOT FOR CHILDRENS EYES TO SEE.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_tQnJ7OQlE


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 16 2010, 11:28 PM~18831238
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_tQnJ7OQlE
> *


lol beat me to it. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

UP UP AND AWAY.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

A LIL GOODIE OF MINE JUST ARRIVED.


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

might be starting on a new project soon i just got this ima keep it these parts for a while n then get some square twisted parts








i wanna get the frame to look kinda like this








i painted the other rim the same way n the frame ill post pikx tomorrow when i take them








its all blue lol i keept the chrome frame n black seat for ma other bike ima paint the chrome frame sublime green in a week or 2


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Oct 22 2010, 07:24 PM~18884214
> *might be starting on a new project soon i just got this ima keep it these parts for a while n then get some square twisted parts
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 23 2010, 02:14 PM~18888912
> *lookin good homie.
> *


thx ima buy a black bike frm the homie itz bad ass but i might keep the blue one how it is so i can ride it around n not worry bout fukin up ma other bike


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 18 2010, 01:08 PM~18842429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice brush bash thanks to the artist who donated there time.Special thanks to 
The Wand And E.T for stripping my car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Oct 26 2010, 10:32 AM~18912153
> *Nice brush bash thanks to the artist who donated there time.Special thanks to
> The Wand And E.T for stripping my car  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


post pics when its done homie. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hope the rad frame is almost there. got the homies full with excitement and are eger to get there hands on the frame,fender and the rest of the goods. lmk. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

got about a dozen goodies coming soon.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey guys long time no talk how yall bin? I just turned 18 and got me a new job so I'm starting back on working on Broken wings


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome glad to see your still around. the show is in march here in phx again. I'll give you a call and touch bases with you.


----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 4 2010, 07:41 AM~18982730
> *Awesome glad to see your still around.  the show is in march here in phx again.  I'll give you a call and touch bases with you.
> *


Ya in Jully my resident Janet pasted away so I lost my job and realy bin sad and lonley since then. She was realy the onlything that made me happy. I was allways happy because she was blinde but she could allways finde somthing to be happy about so I disided to be like that no matter how bad your life is theres allways somthing good in it 
I'm gonna try and get somthing new on y bike I havn't worked on it since the last show lol.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

was uo phxkustoms homies


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasssup homies.... The show in March is closer than you think... Hope to see some of your bikes out there!


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 5 2010, 10:35 AM~18994229
> *Wasssup homies.... The show in March is closer than you think... Hope to see some of your bikes out there!
> *


hell yea ima try n take 2 bikes maybe 3


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

got bored took pikx of ma bikes guna have the chrome one ready for march(chrome frame n black seat for sale or trade) n i might have the blue one ready if i start working this saturday


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 5 2010, 04:29 PM~18996528
> *got bored took pikx of ma bikes guna have the chrome one ready for march(chrome frame n black seat for sale or trade) n i might have the blue one ready if i start working this saturday
> 
> 
> ...


looking good over there. hope to have dragon heart ready by then. mean while i been buying a shit loas of video games and systems.

game cube,cords. 0.99$

3 ps1's,1 controller,1 memorie card,4 games.2.99$

nintendo 64.0.99$

xbox,3 controllers,cords. 60.00$

sega genisis,1 controller,cords,three games. 10.99$

atari.10.00$

and about 2 dozen games. :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602+Nov 4 2010, 08:59 PM~18989834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alex has been busting his ass hope you will have enough time to do your magic. 


I'm goin to be in the background awhile, trying to get the family started. But still finishing my two bikes.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 5 2010, 09:44 PM~18998610
> *what up what up bikes lookin good.  You need to talk with vic he has been tryin to call you about the parade tomorrow
> Alex has been busting his ass hope you will have enough time to do your magic.
> I'm goin to be in the background awhile, trying to get the family started.  But still finishing my two bikes.
> *


Yeah that sounds good homie... Just give it to me ready for paint and ill do some cool stuff on it...


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 5 2010, 09:44 PM~18998610
> *what up what up bikes lookin good.  You need to talk with vic he has been tryin to call you about the parade tomorrow
> Alex has been busting his ass hope you will have enough time to do your magic.
> I'm goin to be in the background awhile, trying to get the family started.  But still finishing my two bikes.
> *


foreals? i never got a call but ill call him in the afternooish


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Nov 5 2010, 08:33 PM~18998098
> *looking good over there. hope to have dragon heart ready by then. mean while i been buying a shit loas of video games and systems.
> 
> game cube,cords. 0.99$
> ...


damn thats alota shit lol i just got a psp lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 6 2010, 12:27 AM~18999593
> *damn thats alota shit lol i just got a psp lol
> *


NICE. ALMOST BOUGHT A PS3 FOR 70. BUT THE AUCTION ENDED AT 7 IN THE MORNING. WASENT ABOUT TO STAY UP ALL NIGHT.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Nov 6 2010, 12:05 PM~19001540
> *NICE.  ALMOST BOUGHT A PS3 FOR 70. BUT THE AUCTION ENDED AT 7 IN THE MORNING. WASENT ABOUT TO STAY UP ALL NIGHT.
> *


for a ps3 i wouldnt either lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

JUST REACEVED THESE IN THE MAIL .


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

a sneak peak of ma frame i need to add couple more coats n clear coat guna take pikx in the sun when its done


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 6 2010, 10:47 PM~19005379
> *a sneak peak of ma frame i need to add couple more coats n clear coat guna take pikx in the sun when its done
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT THE CHROME ONE YOUR PAINTING GREEN?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Nov 6 2010, 11:18 PM~19005542
> *IS THAT THE CHROME ONE YOUR PAINTING GREEN?
> *


yea its the chrome one i decided to go with this color for now ima start ma new job tomorrow so when i get payed ima get a frame that is bondoed already n just paint that frame green n use this one for another project


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 6 2010, 10:47 PM~19005379
> *a sneak peak of ma frame i need to add couple more coats n clear coat guna take pikx in the sun when its done
> 
> 
> ...


I like it....


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 6 2010, 11:57 PM~19005712
> *I like it....
> *


THX :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 6 2010, 11:44 PM~19005649
> *yea its the chrome one i decided to go with this color for now ima start ma new job tomorrow so when i get payed ima get a frame that is bondoed already n just paint that frame green  n use this one for another project
> *


hell yea homie. keep this frame that color. that shit would look sick with all chrome parts.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Nov 7 2010, 07:55 AM~19006585
> *hell yea homie. keep this frame that color. that shit would look sick with all chrome parts.
> *


yea i was thinkin that also


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 7 2010, 12:47 AM~19005379
> *a sneak peak of ma frame i need to add couple more coats n clear coat guna take pikx in the sun when its done
> 
> 
> ...


dupli color mirage- mp404 Ice kit ?

looks real nice


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 7 2010, 04:20 PM~19009488
> *dupli color mirage- mp404 Ice kit ?
> 
> looks real nice
> *


yea lol i wanted to try that shit out


n thx


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

a lil of what i got today.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

does anybody got a 16 inch rim n plain 16 inch white wall i need one for ma contental kit so ma bike wont look all stupid without it let me knw i get paid sunday


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 8 2010, 12:23 AM~19013119
> *yea lol i wanted to try that shit out
> n thx
> *


knew right away, lol.

I did a frame with that, when that paint first came out.

looks good


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

What up fools.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 8 2010, 05:13 PM~19018874
> *knew right away, lol.
> 
> I did a frame with that, when that paint first came out.
> ...


lol yea i was guna buy some dupli color candy paint but i saw that shit n i was like humm lol 

n yea it does i like how it looks in the sun ima take pikx of the bike tomorrow in the sun i bearly finished puttin it together


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

GUNA KEEP THESE PARTS ON THE FRAME TILL I GET ANOTHER FRAME IMA GET IT SOON THO KEEP TRUCHA


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 12 2010, 06:24 PM~19054860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bikes looking good joey. im trying to figure a way to mount the new conti kit on the rad frame. lmk if you have any ideas.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

it will have to be a axle-mount


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

was up phxkustoms

i just picked this up frm the homie lincolnsal

guna flake out the frame n keep the same parts just re chromed

shitty cell pik will take better ones soon


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

WHATS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 30 2010, 02:23 PM~19202052
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIES
> *


doing some collage school work. how about you?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Nov 30 2010, 03:24 PM~19202600
> *doing some collage school work. how about you?
> *


tryna get into a new high skool i got kiked outa ma old skool lol long story


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 30 2010, 03:30 PM~19202643
> *tryna get into a new high skool i got kiked outa ma old skool lol long story
> *


high schools hell i bet huh? at least it was for me.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Nov 30 2010, 03:59 PM~19202917
> *high schools hell i bet huh? at least it was for me.
> *


hell yea it is so far i been to 5 skools


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP FELLAS

USO / TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB
TOY DRIVE SHOW AND SHINE

SATURDAY DECEMBER 11
AT LUCKY LOUS
MOVE IN 8AM TO 10AM
SHOWTIME 10AM TO 2PM

1929 N. POWER RD
MESA AZ
POWER & MCKELLEPS

ENTRY IS ONE UNOPENED TOY

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 30 2010, 06:08 PM~19203978
> *WHAT'S UP FELLAS
> 
> USO / TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB
> ...


DAMN ALL THE WAY IN MESA HOOK IT UP WITH A RIDE LOL :happysad:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

somthing i did for fun.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

THIS HOW MA BIKE LOOKS AS OF RIGHT NOW GUNA GET A BUMPER N TWISTED SEAT POST CLAMP HOPEFULLY TOMORROW AND A GOLD CHAIN N I MIGHT GET SOME MORE PARTS BEFORE THE LOWRIDER SHOW I MIGHT HAVE A NEW FRAME FOR THIS


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

was up i just piked up this frame frm the homie for 50 bukx









guna sand it down and flake it out with a sick ass candy green paintjob and some silver n gold leafing n pin stripes n maybe some murials


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 21 2010, 11:38 AM~19384971
> *was up i just piked up this frame frm the homie for 50 bukx
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass. you trying for lrm phx next year?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 21 2010, 02:26 PM~19386098
> *bad ass. you trying for lrm phx next year?
> *


yea ima have it ready i already sanded it down ima primer it in flat black when i get home n in january ima paint it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 21 2010, 02:33 PM~19386138
> *yea ima have it ready i already sanded it down ima primer it in flat black when i get home n in january ima paint it
> *


nice . what them you focusing on for it?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 21 2010, 02:36 PM~19386161
> *nice . what them you focusing on for it?
> *


for ma bike natural high ima go for the bud theme ima get the bottom of the of the seat airbrushed with phx kustoms n some bud leafs on it n the bikes name on it also


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 21 2010, 02:38 PM~19386174
> *for ma bike natural high ima go for the bud theme ima get the bottom of the of the seat airbrushed with phx kustoms n some bud leafs on it n the bikes name on it also
> *


page 34

nice. do you have any ideas for the skirts and tank?(mural wise)


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 21 2010, 02:54 PM~19386272
> *page 34
> 
> nice. do you have any ideas for the skirts and tank?(mural wise)
> *


na not yet ma homegirl is guna design some for me so i can get it airbrushed


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

did a mock up


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 22 2010, 12:14 PM~19394264
> *did a mock up
> 
> 
> ...


looking sic. you should get a air switch so when your at the shows you can slam it and when its time to cruise you can hit the switch,pop it up and cruise away.


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

PHX!!!!


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 22 2010, 06:00 PM~19397154
> *looking sic.  you should get a air switch so when your at the shows you can slam it and when its time to cruise you can hit the switch,pop it up and cruise away.
> *


i was thinkin of that shit too since ima get them west-13 forks skyed1 has for sale ima make them slam


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 22 2010, 07:32 PM~19397930
> *i was thinkin of that shit too since ima get them west-13 forks skyed1 has for sale ima make them slam
> *


good idea.they would look tight engraved and two tone plated.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 22 2010, 08:40 PM~19398530
> *good idea.they would look tight engraved and two tone plated.
> *


THATS WHAT I HAD PLANNED :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 22 2010, 09:09 PM~19398762
> *ahh shit we fucked now.
> 
> lol
> ...


Im more concered with you being into vampirefreaks.com and a jpeg of cat poop...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 23 2010, 12:01 AM~19400497
> *Im more concered with you being into vampirefreaks.com and a jpeg of cat poop......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont worry. i found this shit in ot. some lil 15yo twerp hacked my other acount and posted that shit. i reposted it due to the 666. im having fun giving the nut stain a piece of my mind. fucker is trying to take on all of ot. and to top it off hes dissing the bike scene.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 23 2010, 12:10 AM~19400566
> *dont worry. i found this shit in ot. some lil 15yo twerp hacked my other acount and posted that shit. i reposted it due to the 666.  im having fun giving the nut stain a piece of my mind. fucker is trying to take on all of ot. and to top it off hes dissing the bike scene.
> *


fuck yo .yo cant do shit. ye i am. fuck yo bichs an yo bikes.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Dec 23 2010, 12:45 AM~19400797
> *fuck yo .yo cant do shit. ye i am. fuck yo bichs an yo bikes.
> *


man get the fuck out of here. me and my homies aint the ot. you fuck with one of us you fucking with all of the bike scene. :angry:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

I KNO IT WAS ON OF YO STUPAD FUCKS. IM A BOMB YO STUPAD AS DIKE FOMRO.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Dec 23 2010, 02:03 AM~19401135
> *I KNO IT WAS ON OF YO STUPAD FUCKS. IM A BOMB YO STUPAD AS DIKE FOMRO.
> *


ya i admit it. i did fuck your stolen account up. dont be hacking my shit. your lucky you are not 18. i could of put your ass in jail for splising my pc. and fyi ya i can hack to.i been through that high school/college shit. i learn'd it. and you must of dropped out cause you spell like shit. :uh:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 23 2010, 12:01 AM~19400497
> *Im more concered with you being into vampirefreaks.com and a jpeg of cat poop......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: i was like wtf is that foo lookin at


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 23 2010, 09:03 AM~19402194
> *:roflmao: i was like wtf is that foo lookin at
> *


again. its a repost.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 24 2010, 04:24 PM~19413571
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


sick


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Merry Xmas homies


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 24 2010, 07:17 PM~19414563
> *Merry Xmas homies
> *


TU TAMBIEN GUEY


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

GOT SOME PAINT TODAY SUB-LIME GREEN N GUNA ADD LIME GREEN FLAKES










GOING ON THIS
(HAD TO FIX THE BONDO ON TANK N SKIRT BUT ITS ALL PRIMERD UP READY FOR LATER ON)


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 27 2010, 02:45 PM~19432424
> *GOT SOME PAINT TODAY SUB-LIME GREEN N GUNA ADD LIME GREEN FLAKES
> 
> 
> ...



Cant wait to see how that Kolor looks on the bike bro... keep updating with pics.. plus share on the Team AZ thread too so others can see homie


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 11:28 PM~19436966
> *Cant wait to see how that Kolor looks on the bike bro... keep updating with pics.. plus share on the Team AZ thread too so others can see homie
> *


yea i will  guna paint it next week i had planned to paint it it today but i got sit to do


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 27 2010, 11:50 PM~19437166
> *yea i will   guna paint it next week i had planned to paint it it today but i got sit to do
> *



Cool homie, If you need any help or pointers feel free to shoot me a pm.. nice color choice thou bro.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 11:51 PM~19437180
> *Cool homie, If you need any help or pointers feel free to shoot me a pm.. nice color choice thou bro.
> *


thx and cool i will...matter a fact what other colors u think would look good on it like bright colors kuz i wanna do some patterns on it instead of murals


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 28 2010, 12:07 AM~19437325
> *thx and cool i will...matter a fact what other colors u think would look good on it like bright colors kuz i wanna do some patterns on it instead of murals
> *


Emerald Green, Lime Gold, and you and mix yellow striping and greens with leafing so you wont have to buy that much paint..

Also the paint you have, when you done painting your bike, you can always make it darker for your patterns..


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 28 2010, 12:10 AM~19437353
> *Emerald Green, Lime Gold, and you and mix yellow striping and greens with leafing so you wont have to buy that much paint..
> 
> Also the paint you have, when you done painting your bike, you can always make it darker for your patterns..
> *


yea i was thinkin of differnt shades of green n mixed with yellow and i was plannin on gettin it gold leafed and pin striped i got couple of numbers of pin stripers frm sal ima hit them up when i finish paintin it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i like the sounds of this.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

TTT

:biggrin: 


ANY NEW UPDATES ON ANYBODYS BIKES?? WHERE EVERYBODY AT?? LOL


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 7 2011, 09:20 AM~19529820
> *TTT
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


heres your update. :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

up up n away


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 7 2011, 09:20 AM~19529820
> *TTT
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

the pedal looks dope :wow: :wow:


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Jan 22 2011, 10:56 AM~19666876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

no pedals yet but it rides


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 23 2011, 12:50 PM~19674522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Jan 23 2011, 01:30 AM~19671959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn them frames lookin firme


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 23 2011, 11:19 PM~19679730
> *damn them frames lookin firme
> *











:0


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Jan 24 2011, 12:45 AM~19680196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: i wonder which member of the club this bellongs to.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 24 2011, 03:16 AM~19680439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that peddle car gettin there.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Jan 24 2011, 12:45 AM~19680196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

traded my bondo frame for james 843's pink girls frame  

guna get sum parts frm the homie lincolnsal  

hopefully guna have this ready along with natural high for the shows in may :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

WELL A FRIEND AND FELLOW MEMBER OF PHOENIX KUSTOMS IS LEAVING THE CLUB TO PROFILL THE NEXT JOURNEY IN HER LIFE. SHES THINKING OF SELLING HER BIKE. THE PARTS ARE ALREADY PROMISED TO ANOTHER PERSON AND THE FRAME WILL BE UP FOR GRABS IF SHE GETS A GOOD PRICE FOR IT. I WISH HER THE BEST OF LUCK WITH HER NEW ADVENTURE AND HOPE SHE WILL NEVER FORGET US AS HER LOWRIDER FAMILY.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 23 2011, 12:50 PM~19674522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Three dallors a gallon for gas joey let me barrow that eletric bike


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 28 2011, 08:13 PM~19726104
> *traded my bondo frame for james 843's pink girls frame
> 
> guna get sum parts frm the homie lincolnsal
> ...


your bondoed frame is no longer going to james :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 30 2011, 10:26 PM~19742320
> *your bondoed frame is no longer going to james  :biggrin:
> *


lol i knw he told me ill send u the fame tuesday ill give u a trackin number


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 31 2011, 12:12 AM~19743291
> *lol i knw he told me ill send u the fame tuesday ill give u a trackin number
> *


hay thanks brownie_602 saveing me some time and $ thanks homie


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 31 2011, 12:31 AM~19743410
> *hay thanks brownie_602 saveing me some time and $ thanks homie
> *


no probem homie :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 31 2011, 12:12 AM~19743291
> *lol i knw he told me ill send u the fame tuesday ill give u a trackin number
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 31 2011, 07:31 PM~19750019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats sick


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 31 2011, 07:31 PM~19750019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

it rides and lifts me up


ttt phoenix kustoms bc


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 2 2011, 04:17 PM~19769037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: looking good joey.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

YOU HOMIES ARE INVITED!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i will be riding my bike to that show


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 2 2011, 05:26 PM~19769725
> *i will be riding my bike to that show
> *


Let me kno what's going on with the Matt thing man... hit me up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Jan 24 2011, 02:45 AM~19680196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want it :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 2 2011, 05:54 PM~19770027
> *Let me kno what's going on with the Matt thing man... hit me up
> *



next time i see you i'll have it ready


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 2 2011, 06:36 PM~19770603
> *next time i see you i'll have it ready
> *


Cool see u at the show


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## LowLowInLove (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 29 2011, 03:44 PM~19731265
> *WELL A FRIEND AND FELLOW MEMBER OF PHOENIX KUSTOMS IS LEAVING THE CLUB TO PROFILL THE NEXT JOURNEY IN HER LIFE. SHES THINKING OF SELLING HER BIKE. THE PARTS ARE ALREADY PROMISED TO ANOTHER PERSON AND THE FRAME WILL BE UP FOR GRABS IF SHE GETS A GOOD PRICE FOR IT. I WISH HER THE BEST OF LUCK WITH HER NEW ADVENTURE AND HOPE SHE WILL NEVER FORGET US AS HER LOWRIDER FAMILY.
> 
> 
> ...


have till the 9th to sell it or it just sits here alone foever and forgotten


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT for PK :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

you should keep the speedo stopped at 420


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 7 2011, 06:22 PM~19811869
> *you should keep the speedo stopped at 420
> *


how you hook the speedo up to the bike? i have the cord that conects to the wheel.


----------



## ROLL'N Videos (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 9 2010, 05:33 PM~16238697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Before pic


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 31 2011, 07:31 PM~19750019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 after pic


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

TTT 

:biggrin: 

ANY UPDATES ??? GUNA POST A PIK OF MA BIKE TOMORROW IF I GET BATTERYS FOR MA CAMERA TODAY


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Jan 24 2011, 12:45 AM~19680196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive been waiting for this :x:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 2 2011, 07:49 PM~20001145
> *ive been waiting for this :x:
> *


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

took sum pikx of ma bike ima get new parts for the lowrider show in may


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i am again starting to work on this radio flyer trike. im converting it to the lower form. but been having trouble removing the fn back wheels to send off to alex. have no clue how to take that damn tab off to remove the wheels. and flip the tray in the back. heres what its looking like now.




























also ive been removing the surface rust aswell.






































also ive removed the bell. and am trying to figure out why it wont ring correctly. if you un-screw the back some it will ring about three times and then it jams.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Mar 8 2011, 11:48 AM~20042630
> *took sum pikx of ma bike ima get new parts for the lowrider show in may
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie. nice addition with the schwinn seat.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 8 2011, 05:03 PM~20044727
> *looks good homie. nice addition with the schwinn seat.
> *


thx i got theschwinn seat n seatpost clamp frm 95rangeron14z n the seatpost frm lincolnsal im tryna get a new headbadge kuz the one i got is bent on one side


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Mar 9 2011, 12:26 PM~20051224
> *thx i got theschwinn seat n seatpost clamp frm 95rangeron14z n the seatpost frm lincolnsal im tryna get a new headbadge kuz the one  i got is bent on one side
> *


a. wish i know were my badge went to. i remember sending it to a friend to get painted to match a trike i was building,but he said it wasent with the trike when he reaceved it.



heres a lil more of whats done on the radio flyer trike.

i replaced the rf wheels with some 12'' chrome rims and ww tires, and used a threaded axle instead of the hollow hub axle to mount the wheels.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Mar 8 2011, 11:48 AM~20042630
> *took sum pikx of ma bike ima get new parts for the lowrider show in may
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good :cheesy:


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Got the rims back from CHUCKY ,powder coated and found some tires :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassssup fellas... for those that are waiting for me to paint their bikes, I have the red bike to do first, then the green bike and after that if anyone needs anything painted feel free to hit me up homies...


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Mar 16 2011, 01:13 AM~20103685
> *Looking good  :cheesy:
> *


thx i got a double square twisted steering wheel for it n ima get more shit soon


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

was out in tempe sunday. wish i could of dropped in and seen yall .i got the other wheels all wraped up. just need my moms to get back from vegas so i can get some cash to ship my parts and the wheels out.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Seat done by Joe phoenix kustoms :cheesy:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

a mock up of what ima put on ma trike ima work on it later n add the top that flips open n the tv on the lid


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Mar 30 2011, 10:29 AM~20218183
> *a mock up of what ima put on ma trike ima work on it later n add the top that flips open n the tv on the lid
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: thats bad ass homie.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey my PK family. whats new?  

when you get a change go to this link and vote for my bike #41. 

http://bmazonlinecarshow.blogspot.com/


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT :happysad:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

my rims new paintjob they sub lime green hopefully i get another rim so i can have 3 for the trike










n heres the trike ima put in the show (guna paint the trike kit the same lime green lazer flake as the frame)










or if i finish this frame ima put this frame on it and flake it out with some lazer flakes like the other frame










(my principal hooked it up with the welding :cheesy: )


(lol alex's wheels in the backgroung)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 12 2011, 01:18 PM~20319767
> *my rims new paintjob they sub lime green hopefully i get another rim so i can have 3 for the trike
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

how ma bike sits today 










:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

a mock up with the frame i got welded i just need lil bit more sanding n then ima paint it


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 25 2011, 09:52 AM~20414900
> *how ma bike sits today
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 29 2011, 04:17 PM~20449630
> *:nicoderm:
> *


QVOLE HOMEBOY


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

me and my boy aaron will be heading out tomarrow morning for phx. we gonna need some help with the conti kits wiring.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 12 2011, 06:21 PM~20540755
> *me and my boy aaron will be heading out tomarrow morning for phx. we gonna need some help with the conti kits wiring.
> *


what u gota wire up im kinda good at shit like that


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ILL POST MY CLUB PICS UP SHORTLY.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

my chapter all gathered up. minus the shippuden bike and purple passion.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

welp bellz has desided she wants her bike back after making me spend a fortune to go get it. guess im going to have to get a new team az bike ....  :angry:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## shosten (Jun 3, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*kingman chaper president is officialy 20 years old. im still alive and strong as a mofo.* :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

sittingonchrome602 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

sick bikes homie's


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

a little update on my situation with having to move. i finaly found a place close that isent in nor cal. so it will all work out for the most part. there is only going to be a minor change in things for my club chapter. as long as its ok with victor this may be the only change to my chapter.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> a little update on my situation with having to move. i finaly found a place close that isent in nor cal. so it will all work out for the most part. there is only going to be a minor change in things for my club chapter. as long as its ok with victor this may be the only change to my chapter.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


i aint tryna talk shit dawg but since its called PHOENIX KUSTOMS shouldnt the only chapter be in phoenix..i mean im in avondale but i aint tryna make no avondale chapter that just dnt make sence homie


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

brownie_602 said:


> i aint tryna talk shit dawg but since its called PHOENIX KUSTOMS shouldnt the only chapter be in phoenix..i mean im in avondale but i aint tryna make no avondale chapter that just dnt make sence homie


 Matt call vic....


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> HELP US HELP SOME KIDS PLAY FOOTBALL ...


Kids bring your bikes to this show, and show what your good grades and your hard earned allowances went to, let's see what bike will be the best out in th az, this show is for the kid 18under,
We will have awards four categorys, raffle off a bike pinstriping, a paint with flake, entertainment and much more, 
Mike VP Lowrider Style CC Glendale Az Chpt.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

VERY GOOD SHOW TO GO TO. IVE BEEN SUPPORTING THIS SHOW TWO YEARS STRAIGHT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

HELP US HELP SOME KIDS PLAY FOOTBALL ...
Kids bring your bikes, trykes, peddlecars to this show, come out and show what your good grades and your hard earned allowances went to, let's see what bikes or peddle cars will be the best out in the az, this show is for the kid 18under,
We will have awards four categorys, raffle off a bike pinstriping, a paint with flake, entertainment and much more, come out have a good time
Entertainment, Jose Cortez will be playing the music, The God Chaser and his group of performers, Anthony with Providence Musik, much more for your enjoyment on a Sunday eve with family and friends.
Mike lowrider style cc VP glendale chpt


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

HELP US HELP SOME KIDS PLAY FOOTBALL ...
Kids bring your bikes, trykes, peddlecars to this show, come out and show what your good grades and your hard earned allowances went to, let's see what bikes or peddle cars will be the best out in the az, this show is for the kid 18under,
We will have awards four categorys, raffle off a bike pinstriping, a paint with flake, entertainment and much more, come out have a good time
Entertainment, Jose Cortez will be playing the music, The God Chaser and his group of performers, Anthony with Providence Musik, much more for your enjoyment on a Sunday eve with family and friends.
Mike lowrider style cc VP glendale chpt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

took three of the bikes out for a shoot one after noon.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C SCENIC AZ CHAPTER





























































































FOR ANY PICS OF DH YOU MAY WANT.vvv
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/301971-DRAGON-HEART/page4


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

damn that bikes looking bad ass. :thumbsup: *PHOENIX KUSTOMS REPPERSENTING*


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Who's bike and who's the girl


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Who's bike and who's the girl


josues bike and girl(brownie602)


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> josues bike and girl(brownie602)


*HOMEGIRL* FOO


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

brownie_602 said:


> *HOMEGIRL* FOO


:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> josues bike and girl(brownie602)



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


>







:fool2:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

the newest bike in phoenix kustoms lol

i still gota put the sissi bar n shit but i ran outa glue lol


























and the engine of my next project 









that shit took for ever to put together lol ima paint it all black tho


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

the 66 impala i made ima get some wires for it

ima do a silverado and thats bout it for now


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

15$ cars bikes and hop "KING OF THE STREETS "GOT 15 CATEGORY 1ST & 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW. BEST PAINT. BEST AUDIO .BEST BIKE.BEST MOTOR .BEST INTERIOR.MOST MEMBERS.HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO 5209070432


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

yo family, i need to get the history and stuff of the club for a project im near completion of. pm me with some .


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

my new project










got them tnt sisis bars frm lincolnsal n the forks frm mat thinkin of gettin new forks tho frm tnt to match them pther tnt parts ima be gettin soon 

also guna start workin on the frame soon n the custom trike kit


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

brownie_602 said:


> my new project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can do frames too:


























complete TNT build coming out soon:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

new pic with the steering wheel on it.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PHOENIX KUSTOMS TTT


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wats up phoenix customs, im tryna introduce this new social website forum only lowrider bikes... Its an up and coming forum.. Its to support Mr. Delgado and his bike shop.. It will be really kool if we alot made accounts just to show that phoenix customs support. Thanks

http://www.delgadosbikeshop.com/forum/index.php


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats up phoenix customs, im tryna introduce this new social website forum only lowrider bikes... Its an up and coming forum.. Its to support Mr. Delgado and his bike shop.. It will be really kool if we alot made accounts just to show that phoenix customs support. Thanks
> 
> http://www.delgadosbikeshop.com/forum/index.php


will support asap.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats up phoenix customs, im tryna introduce this new social website forum only lowrider bikes... Its an up and coming forum.. Its to support Mr. Delgado and his bike shop.. It will be really kool if we alot made accounts just to show that phoenix customs support. Thanks
> 
> http://www.delgadosbikeshop.com/forum/index.php




theres alot of boner pill topics on that site huh...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

workin on this frame for the fuck of it guna add more bondo to the center but the other shit its good to go and then guna start working on my full custom trike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

brownie_602 said:


> workin on this frame for the fuck of it guna add more bondo to the center but the other shit its good to go and then guna start working on my full custom trike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

alright, as far as ive heard, josue(brownie602) has tookin his leave from the PK to venture into other possible clubs. we wish you the best with were ever you roll to next. 

other news is, victor and myself will be making the trip to the vegas super show for certaint.

alex (sittingonchrome602) may make the trip as well, hopfully the paz bros have his parts ready soon so he may make it out.

theres other details ill leave out of whats going on untell i have permission to post it.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

im still in PHOENIX KUSTOMS i never left im currently workin on 1 bike which is going to be a mild custom or semi idk yet and after that bike is done ima start working on a radical trike i need to buy a 76 schwinn frame the one i had i sold it so im tryna get another one but not in a hurry


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Phoenix Kustoms TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

brownie_602 said:


> im still in PHOENIX KUSTOMS i never left im currently workin on 1 bike which is going to be a mild custom or semi idk yet and after that bike is done ima start working on a radical trike i need to buy a 76 schwinn frame the one i had i sold it so im tryna get another one but not in a hurry


cool cool, wasent sure, saw the convo on fb .



:RO~Chucky: said:


> Phoenix Kustoms TTT


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT with a broken pedal i still managed a win at the tropicana show today. 

1ST PLACE BEST PEDAL BIKE.(there wer motorcycles and bicycles there.)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

now the frames at my homie tonys shop till tuesday for pinstripe work.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

congrats ima buy some supplies and start working on my radical also i been workin on 2 frames just to have something to ride around


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

reppin it up in vegas. hope my pk family will make it out next year.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> reppin it up in vegas. hope my pk family will make it out next year.



You the man! Good luck buddy!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PHXKSTM said:


> You the man! Good luck buddy!


THANKS BRO. :COOL:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT 2nd place in radical at the vegas super show. back to the secrets for next year. currently removing the paint from the blue full Kustom trikes frame for a new paint job.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> TTT 2nd place in radical at the vegas super show. back to the secrets for next year. currently removing the paint from the blue full Kustom trikes frame for a new paint job.


 thought u took 3rd? .... if u took 2nd who took 3rd


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> thought u took 3rd? .... if u took 2nd who took 3rd


i got 3rd in phx, i dont think there was a 3rd place entry at this sjow. but i could be wrong. maybe ask chucky or tony o, they got a better idea then me.

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

alex upgrading his bikes.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> thought u took 3rd? .... if u took 2nd who took 3rd


I ONLY HEARD A 2ND N 1ST PLACE....NO THIRD AT ALL


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> TTT with a broken pedal i still managed a win at the tropicana show today.
> 
> 1ST PLACE BEST PEDAL BIKE.(there wer motorcycles and bicycles there.)
> 
> ...





PASSIONATE63 said:


> i got 3rd in phx, i dont think there was a 3rd place entry at this sjow. but i could be wrong. maybe ask chucky or tony o, they got a better idea then me.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


congrat for your win and i,ll see you next year buddy 
it was real nice metting you !!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

D-ice69 said:


> congrat for your win and i,ll see you next year buddy
> it was real nice metting you !!!


ty.

it was cool meeting you to. may have some new goodies on it by then


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


>



Congratulations, Im just surprised they put the sticker on so fucked up. One of the judges should be judging the plaques before handing them out.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> ty.
> 
> it was cool meeting you to. may have some new goodies on it by then


good homie keep it on the good work cant wait to see it !!:thumbsup:
your bike is already bad ass i realy love it !!!!:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> Congratulations, Im just surprised they put the sticker on so fucked up. One of the judges should be judging the plaques before handing them out.


lol. i hadent put the little plaque on yet. i just rested it on the trophy for the pic.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

very awesome matt congrats on the win!

update on my side 

won a cuiser today and the paint bash at "trafficade" its a show ET puts on every year all the artist at the show did a lil to this bike i will post more later on with real camera. back in the bike game haha.











also been into the model recently you an go check it out on that side PHXKSTM models thread


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> very awesome matt congrats on the win!update on my side won a cuiser today and the paint bash at "trafficade" its a show ET puts on every year all the artist at the show did a lil to this bike i will post more later on with real camera. back in the bike game haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice comeup and that's a badass bike... I see pinstripping and airbrushing on it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PHXKSTM said:


> very awesome matt congrats on the win!
> 
> update on my side
> 
> ...


thanks. 

lookin good joey, congratts on your wins too. welcome back in the game, lets show the scene that the PK aint going no were.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Nice comeup and that's a badass bike... I see pinstripping and airbrushing on it


 
E.T put on a cool brush bash , never been to a show where they raffle off clear , tnt should raffle off some parts !


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Stuff is in the works people LIL update Matt keep doin what you doin


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

guna redo my frame i was workin on ima go wit a diamond tank idk what ima do wit the rest of it tho


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

does Joey have an account here on LIL? he's a cool guy he hooked me up wit some tires


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ATX said:


> does Joey have an account here on LIL? he's a cool guy he hooked me up wit some tires


He's PHXKSTM on here...


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> He's PHXKSTM on here...


 already


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

My red and black bike will have some new stuff in 2012.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ATX
You got the 16" Lowrider Magazine Tires I member!! welcome to LIL


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> ATX
> You got the 16" Lowrider Magazine Tires I member!! welcome to LIL


 Whats up Joey yeah this is me thanks man preciate it


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

showing this pedal car in march with a few new upgrades


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> View attachment 337197


this one


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Cant wait to see it. Finaly got the bike back from mesquite nv, been sitting up there since oct. 10th.


upload images


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

wats up wit every body? whens the car show coming and hows the bikes n pedal car comin along??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

brownie_602 said:


> wats up wit every body? whens the car show coming and hows the bikes n pedal car comin along??


March 31st.
Im working on my other bike that i got for christmas, What about you homie?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> March 31st.
> Im working on my other bike that i got for christmas, What about you homie?


im still workin on my frame im lookin to buy a comple bike and throwin them parts and some of mine on that frame and i might buy a pedal car idk yet ima take a look at it this weekend


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PHOENIX KUSTOMS will be at the mesa super show. :thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

See you homies there Phoenix Justin's BC TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image hosting
TTMFT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> image hosting
> TTMFT! :thumbsup:


Dude if im ever in Phoenix ill drop a back ground for you (no offense) if you like.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> Dude if im ever in Phoenix ill drop a back ground for you (no offense) if you like.


Hell yea bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry been off. my laptop's hard drive is shot. calling dell tomarrow to see what i can get done.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT for the homie Joey PHNX KUSTOMS:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_If your anywhere near Az please bring out your Bomba's and Impala's to this show....










You might make the latest issue of American Bombs, Lowlife and Impalas Magazines! 
Just added!
Lowrider Bikes, Most Members and Farthest Distant Car Club Awards! :yes:
_


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

POT EHT OT PU


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

March 10th i will be rollin to a local show in town. It's small but all good.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP. TTT


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

How are all the bikes coming along?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> How are all the bikes coming along?


Got them getting all upgraded for mesa and gruadalupe


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

To the


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

Hay Matt did you find a ride yet?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

deweyg said:


> Hay Matt did you find a ride yet?


 If my homie danny isent going then i have a trade planned with casper of Thee Artistics. So it is looking good


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Phoenix kustoms TTT


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Just picked up parts from platter looking good


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ttt......phoenix kustoms.....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rep the club hard for me homies, ill rep the club hard in vegas. :thumbsup:


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Phxkstms will be in g town netw weeknd, sipping on some bud


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump.ttt fer the homies in phx


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT !!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> View attachment 474100


U DID A GREAT JOB ON THAT CAR!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Free show, free entrees to show car, bike, truck, motorcycle, awards, lowrider loto, raffle, food, bring out the familia have good time, thanks to ACA all sponsor for their help in making this possible and to city of Chandler


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> U DID A GREAT JOB ON THAT CAR!!:thumbsup:


 thanks bro cant stop, i really should be working on the 66 olds


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Whats up guys, just wanted 2 ask is you know were i can get a turntable 4 a 20in bike? THXZ


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

think cone weezy had some up for sale.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

was good every body im done with school n guna start my new job soon so ima get back on fixing up my bike again


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> View attachment 474100


Nice


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Nice


 Its one of my favorites!


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Was up homies stoping by Phx kustoms TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up homies stoping by Phx kustoms TTT


Just trying to escape this az heat.

and putting some glow onto my lo lo.



img upload


upload photo


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

That's dope lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks for hookin it up on parts Joey TTT for PHXKSTM


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Superior presents The 4th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show this Saturday September 15, 2012 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. Discount for Early Paid Registration. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Joe Castaneda at 520-827-0865 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Bikes are looking great in here matt
i will be adding alex's stuff soon

ATX your awesome guy anytime buddy

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PHXKSTM said:


> Bikes are looking great in here matt
> i will be adding alex's stuff soon
> 
> ATX your awesome guy anytime buddy
> ...


Yes sir, getting ready for vegas, just waiting for the registration confermation letters


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

WHATS UP PHOENIX? LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB-WILSON COUNTY TEXAS PASSIN THRU!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Was up homies good life bike club stopping by, been a while since i been in bike tred, Phoenix kustoms TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Was up homies good life bike club stopping by, been a while since i been in bike tred, Phoenix kustoms TTT


Will see you at vegas show this weekend?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

What up matt
LATINS FINEST IE BC PASSING THREW


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Just trying to escape this az heat.
> 
> and putting some glow onto my lo lo.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> What up matt
> LATINS FINEST IE BC PASSING THREW


nm zek
Getting ready for the trip to vegas friday, hope the rain dont hang around after friday. you ready for this weekend?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Been freaking out wth last min shit. Got my rotator back this morning so thats checked off my list. Now im waiting to see if I got my parts in the mail or else im screwed if they dont come in today


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Been freaking out wth last min shit. Got my rotator back this morning so thats checked off my list. Now im waiting to see if I got my parts in the mail or else im screwed if they dont come in today


I knew the feeling yesterday when my light hadnot come in, but some how shit worked out last minut. Now im just hoping this storm will let up before the end of tomarrow.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

me tup with some of you guys over at laughlin..cool people!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> me tup with some of you guys over at laughlin..cool people!


:wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

pics from meeting saturday few more in the works. great seeing new members skype with matt for meeting. we have to watch more closely who we are getting work done from.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


PHXKSTM said:


> pics from meeting saturday few more in the works. great seeing new members skype with matt for meeting. we have to watch more closely who we are getting work done from.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

finally starting a new project. old 90's bike done by hardcastle at build a bike going to redo but keep it og. prolly going to cut out center twist repaint with blues. going to try to get chucky to paint. no twist or face mostly schwinn.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Merry Christmas to the homies and to all that stop by to see what's up with Phoenix Kustoms.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PHXKSTM said:


> finally starting a new project. old 90's bike done by hardcastle at build a bike going to redo but keep it og. prolly going to cut out center twist repaint with blues. going to try to get chucky to paint. no twist or face mostly schwinn.


Hey joey if you do cut the center out get at me, that piece would be handy for a bike part. same with those tires if your going to change them.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

What up joey


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

What what up good to see you around


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Im glad deeloc got to stop by ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats PK at Mesa show and Guadalupe show 
Phoenix Kustoms Bike Club TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

90rivimichael said:


> Congrats PK at Mesa show and Guadalupe show
> Phoenix Kustoms Bike Club TTT


:thumbsup: Laughlin show aswell


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup bro how's everything


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> Sup bro how's everything


Nothing much, not doingg anything with the bikes right now, trying more to get my proect car and thinking of savingg up to visit a friend in Hawaii.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

What's up guys its been a while.nice to see you guys still going strong who's still in the club from back in the day?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

jr602 said:


> What's up guys its been a while.nice to see you guys still going strong who's still in the club from back in the day?


 Alex with the chrome b.c yellow and orange bikes and pedal car, joey. josue, joseph with the red bike we had at the show in 2010, hector and myself, then we recruited dewey and jose. joe with the looney toons bike left for another club and victor joined Rollerz Only.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

TTT For Phoenix Kustoms South Phoenix Chapter!!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Ttt any homies in phoenix area I got a lot of bikes and parts for sale. Lookin for cash, or trees pain in the ass to post pics from tablet call or tex what your lookin for and size. 6232052384 101 and t bird


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Club meeting Saturday at tempe town lake 330pm under train bridge on bike path bring rideables this is a cruise


open for anyone that wants to come ride also


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT new shit in store for 2014!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> pics from meeting saturday few more in the works. great seeing new members skype with matt for meeting. we have to watch more closely who we are getting work done from.


Nice bikes and pedal car who's is the yellow and hello kitty bike?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

jr602 said:


> Nice bikes and pedal car who's is the yellow and hello kitty bike?


 Alex owns the yellow bike and dewey g owns the hello kitty trike.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

An update on the club, dewey is working on the trike and posably another bike to try and make the phx show in march, alex is doing his thing with the pedal car and maybe b.c, the rest of the club is laying low for now with joey doing the family thing, i cant say this is official but president joseph may or maynot be taking his leave from the club, and dawn friis has a new bike going, i myself am working to upgrade a few bikes though i cant say ill be making the phx show this time around, i am planning a out of state show or two though. As of now i think it would be a good idea to get things on the ball with some more active members, seems with the last year or so things have been dying down with the club, it would be nice to try to get back to the way things were in 09 when i first discoverd the club, there was club unity back then, everyone was helpfull and down to earth, and there was alot more activity as far as shows went and club cruises and meetings, also our norther az chapter is in dire need of members as we only have two with bikes an a car and one prospecting. so if anyone is interested lmk with a pm or text 9284602517


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> An update on the club, dewey is working on the trike and posably another bike to try and make the phx show in march, alex is doing his thing with the pedal car and maybe b.c, the rest of the club is laying low for now with joey doing the family thing, i cant say this is official but president joseph may or maynot be taking his leave from the club, and dawn friis has a new bike going, i myself am working to upgrade a few bikes though i cant say ill be making the phx show this time around, i am planning a out of state show or two though. As of now i think it would be a good idea to get things on the ball with some more active members, seems with the last year or so things have been dying down with the club, it would be nice to try to get back to the way things were in 09 when i first discoverd the club, there was club unity back then, everyone was helpfull and down to earth, and there was alot more activity as far as shows went and club cruises and meetings, also our norther az chapter is in dire need of members as we only have two with bikes an a car and one prospecting. so if anyone is interested lmk with a pm or text 9284602517


That sucks to hear.but that happens in every club man people come and go sometimes.and I thought Joey was president? Anyways just hang in there man. It's like a convo I had wit Joey a long time ago.in order for a club to make it u need strong leadership unity and some form of structure to keep every one together and on the same page.and sometimes it's hard when we start settling down with families and stuff but for it to work a club has to be more then a club it has to be a family.but that comes with time hard work and trial and error.so just hang in there.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

jr602 said:


> That sucks to hear.but that happens in every club man people come and go sometimes.and I thought Joey was president? Anyways just hang in there man. It's like a convo I had wit Joey a long time ago.in order for a club to make it u need strong leadership unity and some form of structure to keep every one together and on the same page.and sometimes it's hard when we start settling down with families and stuff but for it to work a club has to be more then a club it has to be a family.but that comes with time hard work and trial and error.so just hang in there.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Phoenix Chapter Update:

2014 we will be making the major shows Showtime March 1st, Lowrider March 29th, Guadalupe, and hopefully marinate's pedal show.

I have been working on Alex's Pedalcar and arrow bike, bringing out my cruiser again. Getting a few model cars ready also.
Hector is painting his bike now, new parts on order.
Dewey has hello kitty ready with a other bike in the works.
Joseph B. did leave the club, we are running it just fine without a "president" Victor B. has been popping in and out but not returning to the scene.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> Phoenix Chapter Update:
> 
> 2014 we will be making the major shows Showtime March 1st, Lowrider March 29th, Guadalupe, and hopefully marinate's pedal show.
> 
> ...


Joey I thought u were president?man I really been out for a while nothing is the same.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

jr602 said:


> That sucks to hear.but that happens in every club man people come and go sometimes.and I thought Joey was president? Anyways just hang in there man. It's like a convo I had wit Joey a long time ago.in order for a club to make it u need strong leadership unity and some form of structure to keep every one together and on the same page.and sometimes it's hard when we start settling down with families and stuff but for it to work a club has to be more then a club it has to be a family.but that comes with time hard work and trial and error.so just hang in there.


 Well then what happen with you and your club?


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

jr602 said:


> Joey I thought u were president?man I really been out for a while nothing is the same.[/QU
> I don't see a NEED for a president , unless you need another man to tell you where to be and when you might be a bitch . if you cant make a show or do shit on your own you have no business in a club that's just my opinion !


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> Well then what happen with you and your club?


My club had no choice but to split up man.it was a huge mistake that we made not to register our name a long time ago.so a few years ago I got aproched by someone about there being another club with the same name as ours and even thow we been together way longer then them and we talking years longer they had registered the name and we didn't so there for they had all the rites to it.and we either had to split up or merge into there club and do things there way meaning we had to get rid of our plagues and everything else we had to try to join them so we decided to split up.after that happened to me I actually approached Joey and told him to register pk so the same thing wouldn't happen to him


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> jr602 said:
> 
> 
> > Joey I thought u were president?man I really been out for a while nothing is the same.[/QU
> ...


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

jr602 said:


> sittingonchrome602 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with u man.but it seems like u going off of experience with one or more presidents.not all are the same and sadly some do take advantage and think being a pres is like being a king but that's not the case and that's not real leadership.a president is supposed to help guide the club and help keep them together and running as a single unit.and I get ur point about not feeling the need for a president.but there should be some form of structure and unity.cuz yea u should be able to stand on ur own two feet but the whole point of a club is to be a group and more then that a family.and if people want to be every man for themselves then maybe they should be solo not in a club.just my opinion.and also it seems by ur posts that u getting offended or something so ima say this.i got nothing but love for Joey Matt and phx kustoms.ive know Joey for a long time and will always offer my help or advice to him and I'm sure he'd do the same for me.so don't feel like I'm attacking or insulting I'm just offering him and Matt some brother to brother advice cuz I been there similar shit and I know first hand how fast things can go bad if a club is not unified or on the same page.so don't take offence to what I say.
> ...


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> jr602 said:
> 
> 
> > No disrespect Man, not trying to dis no one but just been alot of people asking what happen to the club and for me its going just fine I like it the way it is. And its not every man for him self I help members all the time for example Matt aka DRAgon heart I donated him the silver base for his bike 60 bucks my pocket ! Me and Joey helped redo the bondo and fix dragon heart many hours of unpaid labor to help a member who need help but also was very motivated ASk Matt ! if someone dont show or cant make it thats on them I dont force anyone to show or worry about no one else cuzz they got to do there part right? and I am one of the original members of this club so we dont just let anyone come along and tell us how its going to be or should be but always willing to listen and take advice, like i say i like it the way it is not trying to impress no one to be real I like being in a smaller club thats just my personality everybody is different .
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BRAND NEW ITEMS 2 32 TWISTED SPOKE 20INCH RIMS 2 20INCH WHITEWALLS 2 TUBES 4 TWISTED RING TRIMS +++ ALL ITEMS NEW N NEVER USED+++ PACKAGE DEAL $300 PLUS SHIP PM ME FOR PICS


----------

